# 08/20 Raw Discussion Thread: Dawn of a New Era



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad they told us Braun isn't cashing in. Saves me 3 hours.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> At SummerSlam, The Big Dog finally bested The Beast to once again lay claim to the Universal Championship, but when he returns to his yard tonight, who will be waiting to try and take it from him?


:maury



> Will Finn face retribution from Raw’s Constable?


:eyeroll2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh joy.

Wonder if Brock is still scheduled for tonight.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

"Once again lay claim"

Wut?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please get Corbin away from Balor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watch both Brock and Dolph exercise their rematch clauses and retake the belts. Vintage WWE. :cole


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

From a kayfabe standpoint if braun doesn't cashin tonight it would make zero sense. If he was willing to do it at SS face to face why wouldn't he do it the very next night?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm interested in if they're gonna put Braun in a feud with Roman right away, or is Braun being distracted again, like it was with Owens? 

Also, seems like they're teasing a McIntyre/Ziggler break-up, that could be interesting.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Dawn of a New Era





>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sincere said:


>


Putting over celebrities and "the look". This new era looks suspiciously like the old era.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vince must be creaming today.









Summerslam was a "meh" show overall. Some okay matches, but didn't really feel like a Big 4 to me. I'm not overly excited for RAW.

At least I have my boy back as IC Champion










Also, it will be nice to have a World Title scene back, even if it has to be Roman that is holding it. Was so tired of scattered defenses.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd reaction for Reigns will be the only thing worth watching on this show.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Is it too much to hope for that the crowd throws trash into the ring when Reigns inevitably tries to stumble through another cringe promo?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Show will be shit.

Want to see what happens with Ambrose so I will be watching on perpetual fast forward. I want to be interested in Braun doing something other than using Kevin Owens as his personal punching bag.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sincere said:


> Is it too much to hope for that the crowd throws trash into the ring when Reigns inevitably tries to stumble through another cringe promo?


*fans throwing trash for 10 minutes*

:reigns This is my yard now! *mic drop* *leaves*

:cole Oh my! Short, sweet and to the point! The Big Dog is such a polarizing figure!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Not only have the made a revolution: the women's title is now more prestigious than the men's and also she got to celebrate properly but they think Ronda/Roman are on the same level.
They're not. One will hear cheers when they enter and the other will only hear cheers when they get beat up.

I'm still annoyed with got Daniel and John's sluts in the ring to celebrate over putting actual fucking wrestlers in the event. We get it, they married two popular guys so they need air time after retiring because the Bella Twins caused amazing things by cheating with twin magic. Such amazing heroes for all the young girls: cheat and it makes you popular.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm gonna be nervous when the Seth & Dean segment comes on, cos Dean didn't turn heel at Slam so I wonder if it'll happen on Raw :lol

Regardless though, I hope Dean wrestles on Raw. Or cuts a promo. Maybe both :lol


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Another "new era"?

kay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm gonna be nervous when the Seth & Dean segment comes on, cos Dean didn't turn heel at Slam so I wonder if it'll happen on Raw :lol
> 
> Regardless though, I hope Dean wrestles on Raw. Or cuts a promo. Maybe both :lol


He's tagging with Seth at the next PPV. It's been confirmed by the site of the building HIAC is in.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man the Big Dawg :cole has a busy schedule. Strowman, Lashley, Balor, Rollins, Ambrose. It's gonna be a fun year :reigns2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Let's see how many people who are "sick of this" watch tonight. :reigns2



Brock said:


> Oh joy.
> 
> Wonder if Brock is still scheduled for tonight.



I think he is iirc


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns as Universal champion \m/

After several weeks of not watching live, I'm looking forward to RAW tonight.

Also nice to have Rollins as IC champion again and that Ronda ended Bliss' title reign. RAW is looking good, let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The GOAT claimed his yard. :reigns

Time to start watching this shitty show again.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh how I would like to see Bayley getting away from Sasha Sassette Banks to challenge Ronda, just as the Bayley we all know, but with a spark in her eyes indicating she is going to be a furious animal against her...
She would mirror a few fighting games chars I love to play with, also.:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Will watch the tonight, then probably not again until Ambrose turns heel or Strowman wins the title.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS (And Dean) :mark:










I don't think Dean will turn before HIAC because of the advertised match, but it definitely seems like they were planting seeds to me last night. Either that, or Dean has took a more serious approach as a babyface. Both times we've seen him now, he's had some great intensity & presence about him. There were a few moments last night where I felt like he was going to turn.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Okay, Braun didn't cash-in last night but there is no reason for him to not do so tonight or he's going to look like an even bigger fool. WWE booking needs to do something logical at least once in a while.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm to fussed about Reigns being the champ. I just want to see him face someone else that's not Brock, Strowman or Owens. I really don't see what fresh opponents they can put Roman up against.

Oh and don't be surprised if Ziggler reclaims his I.C title back tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if there will be any call ups, there have been a few post Sumerslam call ups last couple of years, but I don't know, they are already underutilizing a lot of talent on the main roster, they have a lot of people who barely make it to tv, so adding more, I am not sure about that. I guess Shayna has a strong chance of being called up if the HW vs HW rumours are true, not sure if she will go to RAW or SD. I mean, SD is lacking strong heels (they at least give wins to the Riott Squad, unlike Absolution or the IIconics), but she also has that Ronda connection, so it will be interesting to see where she will go. Besides her, I don't see anyone else getting called up, I heard Meltzer say EC3, but he would be DOA.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















Vince sure got away with one last night....Oh Wait the same people he pissed off last night will be the crowd again tonight :bosque


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Putting over celebrities and "the look". This new era looks suspiciously like the old era.


Yeah, its called late 90s WCW


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

expect the numbers will be pretty good tonight with people just tuning in to see how bad the crowd shits on Reigns.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too early for me. :Brock


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully, RAW will be better again. I think it's good that the title is off of Brock and Reigns' WWE HW Title reign in 2016 was quite good, so maybe we get some good feuds. Optimally, Braun would cash-in and win tonight, but that would only lead to Reigns/Strowman at WM and I don't think I want to see that.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

That graphic of Ronda and Roman holding belts makes my physically sick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I read somewhere there's a part where Brock calls Reigns or Braun a '******'? But I can't find it when I look for it on the Network.

:hmmm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I read somewhere there's a part where Brock calls Reigns or Braun a '******'? But I can't find it when I look for it on the Network.
> 
> :hmmm


Pretty sure it was bleeped out live actually. I notice that when Brock was outside, I think after he took out Braun, he said something that was muted then said "bitch" so I'm guessing there was definite purposeful muting.
Just so I'm clear: his mouth was moving, like he was saying stuff and the sound came back when he was saying something then bitch, it wasn't the network messing up or anything.


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

Bayley	Bayley
@itsBayleyWWE

Four Horsewomen. #4HW #Summerslam @WWE pic.twitter.com/LWlqoKPoZh
View photo · 
Shayna Baszler	
Shayna Baszler 
@QoSBaszler
Replying to @itsBayleyWWE @WWE
Follow
So you guys are all deciding to be friendly to each other today? How long until the next feud?
6:25 PM - 19 Aug 2018

It a good chance Shayna baszler debut on raw tonight to feud bayley and Sasha banks.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

norris22 said:


> Bayley	Bayley
> @itsBayleyWWE
> 
> Four Horsewomen. #4HW #Summerslam @WWE pic.twitter.com/LWlqoKPoZh
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

It's bad enough RAW has Sami Zayn on their shit show. They don't need anymore talents I like.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't think this segment could be topped in terms of crowd reaction, but the way they bait & switched the audience last night, I could see it coming close tonight.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Champ is here :reigns2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I expect Reigns to issue an open challenge tonight for the Universal Championship.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

norris22 said:


> Bayley	Bayley
> @itsBayleyWWE
> 
> Four Horsewomen. #4HW #Summerslam @WWE pic.twitter.com/LWlqoKPoZh
> ...



4HW vs 4HW the feud no one wants to see, especially because we know the MMA women will go over the actual Wrestlers lol


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't think this segment could be topped in terms of crowd reaction, but the way they bait & switched the audience last night, I could see it coming close tonight.


That was a GOAT segment, would pay to see that again, doubt it would happen, Reigns had that crowd so rabid that night. :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> That was a GOAT segment, would pay to see that again, doubt it would happen, Reigns had that crowd so rabid that night. :banderas


Yeah, I've rewatched it plenty of times. It gives me a good chuckle. :lol It just reaffirms to me how good of a Heel Roman would be, if they actually allowed him to embrace it, but of course we've got to stick with this babyface shit & polarising reactions :cole

I don't think tonight will top the heat from 'retiring' the Undertaker, but I still expect it to be pretty raucous.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The show should open with a pissed off Brock Lesnar, calling out Braun. Heyman can bitch about Braun distracting Brock. Put these guys inside HIAC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I expect Reigns to issue an open challenge tonight for the Universal Championship.


Probably. Maybe it plays out the same way it did back in 2016 right after Mania where multiple contenders came out and then they had elimination matches.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a bad feeling they're gonna do a mini Shield reunion to protect that failed fuck tonight. They'll celebrate Ambrose's return and the IC and UV titles. Oh god please no :fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

arch.unleash said:


> I have a bad feeling they're gonna do a mini Shield reunion to protect that failed fuck tonight. They'll celebrate Ambrose's return and the IC and UV titles. Oh god please no :fpalm


Yep that sounds about right :bosque


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm just tuning in to see if Roman says "bitch". :reigns2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The show should open with a pissed off Brock Lesnar, calling out Braun. Heyman can bitch about Braun distracting Brock. Put these guys inside HIAC.


Would be awesome.

Imagine if Braun mentioned he was cashing in his MITB briefcase in advance for Hell in a Cell and Lesnar then evoked his rematch clause for the same event.

Lesnar vs. Reigns vs. Strowman in a HIAC.

Carnage.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh please no more Shield. Seeing Rollins and Ambrose become Roman Reigns's lapdogs was sickening.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OwenSES said:


> Oh please no more Shield. Seeing Rollins and Ambrose become Roman Reigns's lapdogs was sickening.


Actually what would be kinda cool maybe, depending how it was booked going forward after tonight would be Rollins and Ambrose helping Reigns fight off Lesnar and Braun. Then have Rollins and Ambrose turn on Reigns.

Then have a 5 way at HIAC :bjpenn


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Might tune in for Rollins, Ambrose and Rousey.

Not too bothered about the rest, Smackdown came out of Summerslam looking better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Would be awesome.
> 
> Imagine if Braun mentioned he was cashing in his MITB briefcase in advance for Hell in a Cell and Lesnar then evoked his rematch clause for the same event.
> 
> ...


I think it is quite possible that's the direction they are going.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Leaner Lesnar looking :brock again

I do wonder if he is indeed booked for Raw still tonight, if they write him off or if he's booked for another match. Such as HIAC as others have suggested.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I think it is quite possible that's the direction they are going.


Would be the best way to go.

They haven't really established any new contenders for the title and anything now for Reigns would just seem like filler. I mean absolutely no one on the roster is credible right now.

Lesnar gets his rematch clause - but instead of giving us Lesnar/Reigns for the fifth time. Add Strowman in there, who relishes in these match types and give us a fresh triple threat that amazingly, we've never got before.

You then have Survivor Series, so you don't even need to book a title match, you can put Reigns in a multi man tag or put him against the Smackdown champion. In the mean time, you build credible contenders for his title over that period of time (which is what? 4 months!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Actually what would be kinda cool maybe, depending how it was booked going forward after tonight would be Rollins and Ambrose helping Reigns fight off Lesnar and Braun. Then have Rollins and Ambrose turn on Reigns.
> 
> Then have a 5 way at HIAC :bjpenn


It would garner the same reaction as Becky "turning" on Charlotte. :bosque


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> It would garner the same reaction as Becky "turning" on Charlotte. :bosque


Exactly :bosque


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kinda excited to see whats happening tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The rating will be higher tonight with whatever Summerslam bump they get.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wishful thinking, but it would be cool to see that they do a mini Shield reunion like someone said, Rollins and Reigns celebrating their title wins and Ambrose getting all jealous and turning on both of them and beating the hell out of both with a chair, instant main eventer again and a call back to Rollins betrayal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Leaner Lesnar looking :brock again
> 
> I do wonder if he is indeed booked for Raw still tonight, if they write him off or if he's booked for another match. Such as HIAC as others have suggested.


He is not listed for RAW on the WWE Events Page: https://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-brooklyn

But who knows if he actually shows up.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you READY for the half hour Romun, Kert & Stef o Mac promo (with bonus Constable Corbin standing beside Stef o Mac staring off into space!) that is going to open RAW?

My eyes are already drooping in anticipation... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Will Roman admit that his win against Brock wasn't clean? probally not. Plus I think Brock's shoulder was up so by Roman's logic this makes Brock the uncrowned universal champion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> He is not listed for RAW on the WWE Events Page: https://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-brooklyn
> 
> But who knows if he actually shows up.


The Barclays Centre official Twitter announced he would be there last month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018959646881611776
Obviously card can change.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> He is not listed for RAW on the WWE Events Page: https://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-brooklyn
> 
> But who knows if he actually shows up.


Ah, he was the other week, but guess they changed it or that was a premature report. We'll have to see.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> The Barclays Centre official Twitter announced he would be there last month.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018959646881611776
> Obviously card can change.


Yeah the card probably changed because even the preview in the OP doesn't makes it clear that Lesnar will be there tonight.

But we'll see.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm intrigued in Raw for the first time in a while. I'm not sure where they can really go with the Universal Championship because I pretty much hate every possibility I can think of and I'm usually an optimist. Please WWE, do something original tonight!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They will probally use Seth and Dean to protect Roman tonight. One of the rumored ideas Vince was considering last night was for Roman to beat Brock, then have Brock attack Roman afterwards, only to have Dean and Seth come out for the save and end the show with a shield triple powerbomb on Brock. So I wouldn't be surprised if they do that spot tonight instead. I hope I am dead wrong.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They will manage to get Ambrose and Rollins booed. :maury


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I'm just tuning in to see if Roman says "bitch". :reigns2












It's going to happen. :lol



Mordecay said:


> Wishful thinking, but it would be cool to see that they do a mini Shield reunion like someone said, Rollins and Reigns celebrating their title wins and Ambrose getting all jealous and turning on both of them and beating the hell out of both with a chair, instant main eventer again and a call back to Rollins betrayal.


That'd be cool, although, he'd get cheered like hell with Reigns there. I'm expecting Reigns to get nuclear heat tonight, more than usual. Granted, I don't think he'd get completely booed just turning on Seth either, but it'd be a more appropriate reaction I think.

That's one of the only problems kind of with Dean's turn, good chance it will get a huge pop instead of the desired reaction because people have been wanting it forever now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's going to happen. :lol


I hope he says "drownded" too, :reigns2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even though SummerSlam could have been better, I'll definitely say I'm way more optimistic than I have been the past couple of months. Seth's got the IC Title back, Dean's heel turn is brewing, the World Title scene is back & there's a possibility of some debuts tonight maybe. It could be a good show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> I think it is quite possible that's the direction they are going.


Lol no. Lesnar isnt gonna work some 20 minute HIAC match, especially with Braun whos already on his bad side for being reckless with him, and risk anything screwing up the DC fight for him injury wise. Come back to reality people.


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

Stephanie will try but fail to strip Roman of the title and either Owens or Corbin will attack Roman leading to a HIAC match.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Cringe said:


> Stephanie will try but fail to strip Roman of the title and either Owens or Corbin will attack Roman leading to a HIAC match.


Unfortunately, it does sound like a reasonable scenario for tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"BITCH YOU DROWNDED LAST NIGHT.... UHHH ERRR AHHH... BITCH"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So how much do you think they will mute the crowd when Roman comes out?


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> So how much do you think they will mute the crowd when Roman comes out?


complete shut down with piped in cheers.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RAW IS AMBROSE :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm glad to see all the optimism over "THE TITLE SCENE IS BACK".

Wonder how long before everyone is slapped back to reality that nothing is actually going to change about Raw and the top of the card there except Lesnar is now on even less and there is just a big red belt floating around

Not saying taking the belt off Lesnar was the wrong move, just wondering why some people all of a sudden think this is going to make Raw any better of a show :draper2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cringe said:


> complete shut down with piped in cheers.


That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I'm glad to see all the optimism over "THE TITLE SCENE IS BACK".
> 
> Wonder how long before everyone is slapped back to reality that nothing is actually going to change about Raw and the top of the card there except Lesnar is now on even less and there is just a big red belt floating around
> 
> Not saying taking the belt off Lesnar was the wrong move, just wondering why some people all of a sudden think this is going to make Raw any better of a show :draper2


Because it's a "New Era" :reigns :vince


































:brock4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Because it's a "New Era" :reigns :vince
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:brock4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I'm glad to see all the optimism over "THE TITLE SCENE IS BACK".
> 
> Wonder how long before everyone is slapped back to reality that nothing is actually going to change about Raw and the top of the card there except Lesnar is now on even less and there is just a big red belt floating around
> 
> Not saying taking the belt off Lesnar was the wrong move, just wondering why some people all of a sudden think this is going to make Raw any better of a show :draper2


If you're talking about me, there's a few reasons why I'm a bit more optimistic now:

A) It will be on TV every week, with a chance of actually maybe being defended on occasion also. There was zero chance of Brock ever having a match on RAW.

B) The World Title scene will feel more consistent with it being defended every month.

C) I actually don't think Reigns is a bad wrestler (despite him being overpushed), and he could have some good feuds over it. It's just the Brock feud was god awful, those guys didn't connect at all this year.

Last but certainly not least, being negative all the time blows.  No doubt Roman isn't my first choice to be the Champion, but I'll be glad to see the Title featured every month instead of in spurts.

I'm not saying it's going to instantly make RAW any better having the Title back weekly, but it certainly gives me a little more hope.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So heres the scenario I got.

Steph or Angle comes out and proclaims that since the title is back full time, all rematch clauses and scenarios are back in play. Owens never got his rematch for the title, Balor never got a shot after being stripped because of injury. Bam. Balor vs. Owens number one contenders match, Corbin screws Balor over and gives Owens the win. You got your advertised KO vs. Reigns match for HIAC. Almost writes itself.

Now is KO an optimal world title challenger right now? Lol of course not. But sadly hes probably the best option on RAW right now given his name value, resume, and history of wins vs. Reigns. Also given the fact that every heel on RAW is booked like a complete doofus except Mcyintire whos stuck with the Shield brothers right now, KO makes the most sense. Theyll probably have him get the best of Reigns with Steph and Corbins help leading up to the PPV so he can get some heat back. 

Also lol at some people suggesting Reigns is defending against Strowman at HIAC. Uh. They're not doing that for a while.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If you're talking about me, there's a few reasons why I'm a bit more optimistic now:
> 
> A) It will be on TV every week, with a chance of actually maybe being defended on occasion also. There was zero chance of Brock ever having a match on RAW.
> 
> ...


My post was not about you directly, have seen the same comment a few different places. And again I am serious when I say it is nice to see people optimistic about things. And those are very valid points you make here, but...

Its still Vince and the monkeys with typewriters writing/booking the shows and just having a belt that is going to be on TV every week doesn't change that, unfortunately. If anything I see them using the fact that they have the title on TV every week now as a crutch and we may get even lazier booking.

I like seeing the optimism and wish I could join in with it, but I'm just to much of a realist. 

But Smackdown has been very good lately :up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> My post was not about you directly, have seen the same comment a few different places. And again I am serious when I say it is nice to see people optimistic about things. And those are very valid points you make here, but...
> 
> Its still Vince and the monkeys with typewriters writing/booking the shows and just having a belt that is going to be on TV every week doesn't change that, unfortunately. If anything I see them using the fact that they have the title on TV every week now as a crutch and we may get even lazier booking.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Smackdown looks like the better show for me after last night (Aside from having Seth/Dean on RAW). The Miz-Bryan match was really good, and I'm actually more interested in seeing where AJ/Joe goes. Plus, Becky's character change & where that will go. Hopefully RAW picks up, as it hasn't really seemed like the flagship show in a while now. Even if the World Title scene still lets me down on RAW, I can pretty much count on Seth doing great things in the midcard scene, plus 'dat Dean heel turn is always lurking. :mark:


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So heres the scenario I got.
> 
> Steph or Angle comes out and proclaims that since the title is back full time, all rematch clauses and scenarios are back in play. Owens never got his rematch for the title, Balor never got a shot after being stripped because of injury. Bam. Balor vs. Owens number one contenders match, Corbin screws Balor over and gives Owens the win. You got your advertised KO vs. Reigns match for HIAC. Almost writes itself.
> 
> ...


Braun not cashing in tonight makes no sense in the kayfabe sense. If he was willing to do it last night why wouldn't he do it a day later?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Roman needs to get ahead of the MITB and challenge BRAUN immediately.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JTB33b said:


> Braun not cashing in tonight makes no sense in the kayfabe sense. If he was willing to do it last night why wouldn't he do it a day later?


Exactly why he should have never won it in the first place.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd love to see Braun cash-in tonight, but I'm not expecting it. The crowd would be electric.

They'll make Braun look like a massive joker if he doesn't, after going on about how he'd do it in front of their faces so much. He really has no excuses anymore with Reigns around every week. It made sense with Brock, because he rarely ever showed up on RAW.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm glad the title is off Brock. I'm honestly hoping they never show him or Paul on TV again after tonight. It's not the case that either one of them were part of the parttime champ deal. They honestly are so, so stale.
Roman is bad, sure but at least the title actually will appear regularly now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> I'm glad the title is off Brock. I'm honestly hoping they never show him or Paul on TV again after tonight. It's not the case that either one of them were part of the parttime champ deal. They honestly are so, so stale.
> Roman is bad, sure but at least the title actually will appear regularly now.


I enjoy Brock in spurts, I just don't think he needs the Title to feel relevant. I mean it's Brock fucking Lesnar, come on. He can have big matches away from the Title scene. It has basically been a prop for ages now with him, definitely needed to drop it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I enjoy Brock in spurts, I just don't think he needs the Title to feel relevant. I mean it's Brock fucking Lesnar, come on. He can have big matches away from the Title scene. It has basically been a prop for ages now with him, definitely needed to drop it.


For me it's two issues: Heyman repeating the "defending, reigning champion, my client, I'm advocate" etc and secondly his matches are usually the same: suplexes, knees, F-5, a spot or two outside with maybe the table.

He should be a mixture of a mercenary for Heyman and just an all around tough guy that gets annoyed by most people. He's not social in person so let it rub off on his character a bit.


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

| 
Home	Connect	Trends	Me M2_tab_indicator	Tweet
WWE	
WWE 
@WWE
EXCLUSIVE: @RondaRousey's new custom plates are looking RATHER fresh ahead of tonight's #Raw Women's Championship Presentation! pic.twitter.com/St7t95ILir
6:16 PM - 20 Aug 2018

Twitter

https://mobile.twitter.com/WWE/status/1031651205863227393?p=v


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'd love to see Braun cash-in tonight, but I'm not expecting it. The crowd would be electric.


This would be amazing and the roof would legit get blown off the arena.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

norris22 said:


> |
> 
> HomeConnectTrendsMe M2_tab_indicatorTweet
> 
> ...




Disgrace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> This would be amazing and the roof would legit get blown off the arena.




I mean they really do need to sit back and get it now right? That’s why Brock didn’t lose “clean” per se. I honestly could see Braun cashing in and beating Reigns. I don’t care if Braun assaults him either after being attacked during his Lesnar match for no reason. Braun was just watching the match and Brock/Roman attacked him. Braun should cheap shot Roman and steal the belt. Isn’t a face getting one up on another face allowable? If they won’t turn Roman, this has to be the move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> This would be amazing and the roof would legit get blown off the arena.




















:Cocky

I wouldn't rule it out completely. We all know Roman and the cash-in curse. Both Rollins & Sheamus have ended his dreams.

Although, it'd shock me, because this title reign for Roman has been brewing for a while, and I expect this to be a longer one.

It'd be a great way to make RAW feel hot as fuck again. I'm not huge on Braun anymore, but I'd still be down for it.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

JTB33b said:


> Braun not cashing in tonight makes no sense in the kayfabe sense. If he was willing to do it last night why wouldn't he do it a day later?


If he cashes in tonight. He's losing. Just like Corbin (predict Kevin Owens cost him) They r not taking the belt off Roman less than 24 hours later.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :Cocky
> 
> I wouldn't rule it out completely. We all know Roman and the cash-in curse. Both Rollins & Sheamus have ended his dreams.
> 
> ...



I would legit mark the fuck out, took all that time to beat Brock only to lose the title less then 24 hours later.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031658188846723072


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031658188846723072
@Showstopper ;

Hmm. Looks like they are actually doing Dean/Ziggler instead of him using his 'rematch clause'. Interesting. I wonder what Seth does tonight, if he does have any match. Maybe it'll just be a celebratory segment tonight.

I could see him joining Dean for his match at ringside, or Drew tries to interfere like usual, and all guys get involved in a scrap again. Good chance we'll be seeing that Tag Match between all four men at HIAC.

Edit: Also, Dean back in action for the first time again. :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ 1 minute after I posted the same thing. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look at all the increased traffic in this thread. Thank you Roman. :vince$


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the Ronda celebration.
I'm looking forward to HHH if it's him going in Game mode and not COO mode.

And the Ziggy Jericho/Ambrose match is obviously going to be made into a tag team match, players


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031658325174366214
@Ambrose Girl ; @The Fourth Wall ;

Yep. It will be very interesting to see what they do.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I hate how WWE is making Braun look stupid. 1st with the countout and dq loses against Jinder. Then telling his opponents he's gonna cash in and fail to do so.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder why Triple H is at RAW? Any ideas? :trips2

Could we see some call-ups tonight? Although, it seems weird that he'd introduce them.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Hoping the main event tonight is Lesnar vs Reigns for the very last time. Technically Lesnar gets a rematch clause, he might as well have his last match be in Raw. He hasn't had a single match in free television yet. Perhaps a Braun cash-in?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wonder why Triple H is at RAW? Any ideas? :trips2
> 
> 
> 
> Could we see some call-ups tonight? Although, it seems weird that he'd introduce them.




I don’t watch NXT but I hear good things about a lot of certain people. Possibly a new Evolution like stable? I honestly don’t care I mark for every HHH promo. Would love to see Triple H take Romans challenge and win the belt. I’d fucking die laughing. Braun cashes in on Trips [emoji23].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Would love to see Triple H take Romans challenge and win the belt. I’d fucking die laughing. Braun cashes in on Trips [emoji23].


:lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I could honestly see Brock claiming that Braun was there through him off and he wants Roman in HiaC. Then it's a cash in and triple threat.

I don't think the Roman/Brock thing is over yet.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nikki Cross, Lars Sullivan, EC3 or Shayna Baszler to debut tonight. Calling it.

HHH introducing EC3 would be great I think.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Nikki Cross, Lars Sullivan, EC3 or Shayna Baszler to debut tonight. Calling it.
> 
> 
> 
> HHH introducing EC3 would be great I think.




Need a corporate cocky version of that dude from the Little I’ve seen of him it looks like he could play a perfect cocky fuck similar to Orton. Lars as the Batista? Triple H is Flair..but who who who who is Triple H? Heel Dean? [emoji50]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Need a corporate cocky version of that dude from the Little I’ve seen of him it looks like he could play a perfect cocky fuck similar to Orton. Lars as the Batista? Triple H is Flair..but who who who who is Triple H? Heel Dean? [emoji50]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, he excels in that. His whole entrance is about being the the 'Top 1%', and he has a very cocky persona. He'd make for a great Heel. Where he is lacking is ring work, but I feel like his style isn't made for NXT.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

either way raw sounds like a snoozefest, just waiting on the leaked match card so i can make the choice, watch raw or watch some isis members being beheaded


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Nikki Cross*, Lars Sullivan, EC3 or Shayna Baszler to debut tonight. Calling it.
> 
> HHH introducing EC3 would be great I think.


Why call up Nikki to RAW? What plan is there for her? The only two programs in the women's division on RAW is the title picture with Ronda and Bliss and Boss n Hug vs. the Riott Squad. Ember got called up after Mania and hasn't done anything. Nia is coming back any moment now. Nikki would get lost on RAW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, he excels in that. His whole entrance is about being the the 'Top 1%', and he has a very cocky persona. He'd make for a great Heel. Where he is lacking is ring work, but I feel like his style isn't made for NXT.




That would be a very fun stable. Heel Dean would just be fantastic, especially with an elite stable. They could feud with Rollins and the Big Dog until JJ comes back and works with Rollins a bit before turning himself. So much you could do. What the fuck am I doing? This is gonna be another shit RAW I convince myself will fix a PPV. Braun or bust is all I’ll hang onto. A major HHH swerve just won’t happen now...as much as someone needs to be HHHs new goon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Why call up Nikki to RAW? What plan is there for her? The only two programs in the women's division on RAW is the title picture with Ronda and Bliss and Boss n Hug vs. the Riott Squad. Ember got called up after Mania and hasn't done anything. Nia is coming back any moment now. Nikki would get lost on RAW.


I agree, I was just throwing out names of who is most likely to get called-up this week. Not just for RAW. She'll debut on SD most likely, considering Sanity is there.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wonder why Triple H is at RAW? Any ideas? :trips2
> 
> Could we see some call-ups tonight? Although, it seems weird that he'd introduce them.


Something to do with this match with Undertaker maybe?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DulyNoted said:


> Something to do with this match with Undertaker maybe?


Huh?

First time I've heard about this, what match?

Is this for that Network special or something?

Edit: Yeah, the Super Show-Down. That's not until October though, still a month & a bit away. It's not really a canon event is it, so I'm not sure why'd they go all out on the build.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DulyNoted said:


> Something to do with this match with Undertaker maybe?




Ah fuck me that’s going to be it. Ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Aussie thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Huh?
> 
> First time I've heard about this, what match?
> 
> Is this for that Network special or something?


You don't pay attention to every social media update? 
Don't you enjoy the WWE?

It's from the Australian PPV, Undertaker/HHH for the "last" time. It was announced I think two weeks ago.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully Shayna debuts tonight so that the NXT women's division is safe. That's all I care about.

I'd love to see Braun cash in but it's this fucking company.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Hopefully Shayna debuts tonight so that the NXT women's division is safe. That's all I care about.
> 
> I'd love to see Braun cash in but it's this fucking company.


Don't really see what else there is for Shayna to do on NXT, so I hope this happens. She's had her reign there, it's time to move on. I'd say she's ready enough to move up. Way better than Ronda as a wrestler, that's for sure. I thought her match with Kairi was really quite good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031658188846723072
Deano's 1st match back tonight! Woo!

Oh yeah and Triple H.

I'm guessing EC3 and Shayna are called up, as long as EC3 ain't still concussed.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The best use of Shayna would be as a looming threat to Ronda, obviously, but with this 4HW stupidity, they might be allies for a while, even though it would be retarded because it would basically force Shayna to work babyface. Good luck with that. :lmao

Any reports on her being backstage?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH to take credit for the ratings bump.:tripsblessed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031658188846723072
> Deano's 1st match back tonight! Woo!
> 
> Oh yeah and Triple H.
> ...


I heard about that, is it bad? I know Dream gave him a good beating. :lol That's the only thing stopping me from thinking EC3 will get called-up tonight, unless they just have him do a segment and not wrestle for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> HHH to take credit for the ratings bump.:tripsblessed












This should be a smiley that gets added to the site.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> This should be a smiley that gets added to the site.


Papa Haitch to get that post-Takeover pop tonight. :trips2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why do you guys predict an EC3 call up this soon? He's only been on NXT for about a minute.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Why do you guys predict an EC3 call up this soon? He's only been on NXT for about a minute.


I think because he's better suited for the main roster where character often trumps workrate.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Not gonna watch Raw, but Triple H appearing? I really hope that's not another Reigns vs Authority angle, please no.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Why do you guys predict an EC3 call up this soon? He's only been on NXT for about a minute.


Because 

A) He shouldn't have been in NXT in the first place.
B) He's been in developmental before.
C) There's really nothing for him to do down there.
D) His style is more suited to the main roster

I think it's obvious to call the guy up, tbh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Woohoooooooooooooooooo Deano's return match tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:

OMG I'm so excited! I can't wait to see how he looks in the ring and what he wears, please let him be shirtless LOL.

I reckon Seth might return the favor and be ringside with him, cos Drew will certainly be with Dolph.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Woohoooooooooooooooooo Deano's return match tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> OMG I'm so excited! I can't wait to see how he looks in the ring and what he wears, please let him be shirtless LOL.
> 
> I reckon Seth might return the favor and be ringside with him, cos Drew will certainly be with Dolph.


I reckon he wrestles like this:










It really suits him, I think. The vest last night confirmed it for me. It seems like that will be his entrance gear, and he'll take it off when he wrestles. 

Just think of all the material I'll have to rep you with AG if he goes shirtless from now on. :lol God, more suspicious google searches for me. The things I do for you!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see that Ambrose is having his first match tonight.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Triple H appearing is about the only thing I care about on Raw tonight. That’s pretty fucking sad in the year 2018.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Have him in jeans or trousers. Him randomly jumping Seth after the Shield breakup was the best thing he's done to me


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just think of all the material I'll have to rep you with AG if he goes shirtless from now on. :lol God, more suspicious google searches for me. The things I do for you!


:lmao

I don't mind Dean with his shirt on either though 

But yeah I hope he wrestles like that, cos I don't think he'll be getting rid of the jeans. It's just so funny cos he's actually wearing skinny jeans now when he wouldn't touch them before. I blame Seth :lol


I'm also gonna say no heel turn tonight either.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Beastie Boy be there? :brock3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 08/20 Raw Discussion Thread: Same Old Shit Era*
much better


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It makes sense for him to be shirtless imo.
Dean honestly seems like the guy that would be smart enough to take his top off before a fight so he can't have it grabbed onto and pulled over his head.

I'm honestly surprised I'm this excited for his match considering his time in the Shield I never liked him. I never liked the Shield really though but still, Dean really grew on me, same with Seth.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*How many times has this company says 'new era'? fpalm*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> The best use of Shayna would be as a looming threat to Ronda, obviously, but with this 4HW stupidity, they might be allies for a while, even though it would be retarded because it would basically force Shayna to work babyface. Good luck with that. :lmao
> 
> Any reports on her being backstage?


She was backstage during Summerslam, Peyton posted a few pics trolling her for losing the title, not sure if that counts or if she returned to Florida


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

i think i might watch the start to laugh at the stephanie cringe.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is actually a RAW I'd consider staying up for tonight (which is a good sign). There's a lot of potential here for a good show. Seth holding the Gold, Dean's return match, possible call-up, slim chance of a cash-in from Braun. Could be really good.

If I didn't have things to do tomorrow, I'd actually check this out Live.

Looking forward to watching Dean's match & the rest of the highlights tomorrow. Don't let me down WWE, I'm feeling optimistic again.

Hope you guys enjoy the show. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This is actually a RAW I'd consider staying up for tonight (which is a good sign). There's a lot of potential here for a good show. Seth holding the Gold, Dean's return match, possible call-up, slim chance of a cash-in from Braun. Could be really good.
> 
> If I didn't have things to do tomorrow, I'd actually check this out Live.
> 
> Looking forward to watching Dean's match & the rest of the highlights tomorrow. Don't let me down WWE, I'm feeling optimistic again.


Yeah people say that, and then they have a monumental fuck up, thats classic Vince im afraid.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Open the show. Have Brock kill Roman. Have Heyman send in Braun to cash in on Roman. Crowd marks. Done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Open the show. Have Brock kill Roman. Have Heyman send in Braun to cash in on Roman. Crowd marks. Done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly dont think hes gonna feud with Strowman, I think they might do some unoriginal authority shit and have Stephanie endorse someone to go after Reigns.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m drunk as shit because im believing they’re gonna do something good but deep down know they won’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

obviously a really small chance because hes NXT Champion but id mark if TOMMASO CIAMPA appeared and beat the shit out of Reigns.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cringe said:


> I honestly dont think hes gonna feud with Strowman, I think they might do some unoriginal authority shit and have Stephanie endorse someone to go after Reigns.




I’m honestly not against an authority or as I said earlier a new Evolution with EC3, Lars, and Corbin with Trips being the mastermind. Corbin doesn’t deserve to be there, but whatever. Let’s get ready for the shit show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Big Dog :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I seriously don't even give a shit that they're booing Roman anymore :lmao He's the champ and that's what important to me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Will Lousy Rousey look like Kaecelius tonight, too?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fucking NUCLEAR FUCK OFF HEAT. BRAUN COME TAKE THIS TITLE AND WRITE THIS MAN OFF TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Those boos.
> 
> :lmao


those fake crowd shots


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns booed out of the building lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's let's see where things go now.

Looking forward to Reigns mainly but also Rollins and Ronda.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOOlieve that! BOOlieve that!


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Weeeeeeeeell it’s the B-SHOW!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> The Big Dog :cole


I fucking swear I read this as Cole said "The Big Dawg" fpalm


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So, uhhh...the crowd is booing?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns always keeps his word but he lost to Lesnar like 5 other times lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I was drinking slowly. Thanks to this opening, I'm drinking faster.
The Big Dog inspires me :cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brooklyn DONT LET HIM TALK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So weird when the RAW is in the same arena as the PPV the night before.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's clearly working. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're so loud.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Roman clearly does not give a shit about the boos :lol And I know that really annoys a lot of people cos they want him to get pissed off lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, he is holding the title on his back...love it :mark


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

buddyboy said:


> Weeeeeeeeell it’s the B-SHOW!


The BOO Show. :bryan


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You suck" chants :HA


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The 2 Roman fans in the crowd trying to start a yes chant :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you suck chants just got quickly muted


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is going well


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You suck chants.

:ha

A man of his word...3 years after the fact.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That FOTC reaction, :trips8


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is amazing YOU STILL SUCK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This reaction I love it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how Roman clearly does not give a shit about the boos :lol And I know that really annoys a lot of people cos they want him to get pissed off lol.


that is why he is crying on twitter about being booed right lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"I'm a man of my word"

BOOS :lmao

"You still suck" :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brock made him his bitch 384953985038230 times, but ok


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What is the crowd chanting? It's "fuck you", right? If so, way too harsh. AT least the title is on an actual wrestler now that's fulltime


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah yes, the morons in the crowd still booing and chanting loudly for the guy thinking it's going to make a difference.

You want to make a difference? Stop reacting to a guy you don't like.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"You suck" chants, yet we're supposed to believe that he is "over" :bosque


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn food delivery delayed will no doubt arrive just in time to interrupt me watching the opening segment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Not Finn? Are you fucking even trying WWE?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn gonna lose.

:lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Polarizing indeed. :cole


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rest in peace finn balor


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my god, if they have Finn win, then get cashed in on...fuck...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor about to be the first to job to Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it working yet? :reigns2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun needs to cash in and throw Finn into the upper deck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

LOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL they're gonna bury Balor again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, it's already time to smile


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Balor just happened to be waiting behind the curtain with a mic lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NOW that was a pop...that Balor just got.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, Balor has zero chance of winning.

Going to lmao if he goes Demon and loses :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xobeh said:


> What is the crowd chanting? It's "fuck you", right? If so, way too harsh. AT least the title is on an actual wrestler now that's fulltime


No, they are chanting "You still suck"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Balor just was getting some momentum back with the Demon just to get buried again


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So he faces baby faces every week just to get cheered? Wow


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Oh my god, if they have Finn win, then get cashed in on...fuck...



That would be the only redeeming outcome to this otherwise useless match.. Finn winning won't do shit except cheap pops, not because he won, but Roman lost. Roman winning will just people off more..


Edit: Oh god.. Corbin.. Here comes fuckery..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well this is bollocks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Corbin is just salty he got squashed by Finn last night :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heaven forbid Brock get his rematch tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> NOW that was a pop...that Balor just got.


Just wait for Seth :mark


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Finn Balor ... I choose you to be buried first. What a privilege.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finn usually has good merch, but DA fuck is that shirt he's wearing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

But not... Demon Balor, huh... fpalm :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Smiley Finn is trash.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

OUT OF EVERYONE? That fucking smiling pipsqueak? Pick Dana Brooke. Pick Nicholas.
Pick anyone. Pick Miss Samoa Joe.

Corbin, thank you. I'm going to buy you a whole week's worth of waistcoats now


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

People finally get what they wanted but they still whining


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be a good bout, Reigns and Balor have showed good chemistry before.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman still being a Face Is just pathetic! He should be a heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Bald Corbin. :yes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No, they are booing you Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These promos.

:mj4

Corbin with the :buried


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL Corbin hitting Roman with the truth.

You brag about your handicap match win.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brooklyn better not let me down and give Dean a massive pop.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Finn is so laid back man he doesn't even try to sound badass, it's just like walking in the park with his dog.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd Hype


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just realized New York gets Summerslam and Wrestlemania less than 8 months apart.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Finn looks high as a kite.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> Finn is so laid back man he doesn't even try to sound badass, it's just like walking in the park with his dog.


He is in the ring with the big dog


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> No, they are booing you Roman


 Now he cares about the boos :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crickets for Lashley :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman having the nerve to tell someone that they're getting booed. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lashley with zero reaction. Sign him and then bury him in no time flat.

:mj4

Just another victim..


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

When is VKM gonna listen to the audience and get rid of the guy when everybody chants how much he sucks every time he appears?

Enough Kurt Angle already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So after Balor loses clean like a geek then what? Or does Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin cost him the match?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Damn...crickets :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Bob, you should have been a better option to beat Brock, but whatever


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So depressing. I pray he loses that title tonight!


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

This is what a fighting champ is not that idiot who appeared once in years


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Coach's voice significantly reduces my enjoyment of the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That crowd reaction for Bob. :trips8


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So depressing. I pray he loses that title tonight!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Honestly, even if the night doesn't go great. It's really refreshing to me to see the title actually on RAW on someone that will be there.
It's starting to look like RAW is RAW again instead of the Roman Reigns Title Capture Story 
It might suck but at the end of the day, it's a lot better than seeing Lesnar read a magazine.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So, 2 hours isn't enough time to paint himself. So it's just gonna be Extraordinary smiling Balor for everyone tonight? He has no chance.


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

I think Braun will cash in tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vacant gets a louder reaction than Lashley :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Balor is such a joke. Accepted the challenge like it was a prom date or something. Weirdo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So after Balor loses clean like a geek then what? Or does Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin cost him the match?


 Another fan favorite steps up to try get Roman some respect. Seems pretty obvious, Roman is going to have defences on Raw so they can try to win fans over. They think people hate him because of his ring work, when the problem is he's being shoved down the fan's throats.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I want Braun to go back to heel and commit murder on Finn to win the belt. That is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman and Finn should be good. They've had 2 matches before and both were really good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Honestly, even if the night doesn't go great. It's really refreshing to me to see the title actually on RAW on someone that will be there.
> It's starting to look like RAW is RAW again instead of the Roman Reigns Title Capture Story
> It might suck but at the end of the day, it's a lot better than seeing Lesnar read a magazine.


 Lesnar reading a magazine was better than anything Roman did the last 12 months.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So after Balor loses clean like a geek then what? Or does Dumpster Fire Baron Corbin cost him the match?


I am sure Corbin will cost him the match, to keep their feud going.

Or it will end up a no contest because Braun will get involved too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun already an after-thought.

:mj4

On the road to being :buried


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Roman having the nerve to tell someone that they're getting booed. :heston


Yep, at least Baron Corbin gets the appropriate crowd reaction :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Looking forward to the Roman and Finn match, should be a solid one.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

The script leak yet?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> Another fan favorite steps up to try get Roman some respect. Seems pretty obvious, Roman is going to have defences on Raw so they can try to win fans over. They think people hate him because of his ring work, when the problem is hes being shoved down the fan's throats.


How long before they reunite the shield to get Roman over


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Say what you want but it's refreshing to have a champion on RAW. Now that this Lesnar shit is over I hope Reigns can step it up and start to have great matches like he used to do in 2016/2017/


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Braun already an after-thought.
> 
> :mj4
> 
> On the road to being :buried


 Don't worry, he'll squash Rollins and Ambrose before the Big Dawg puts him down :vince$


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to Reigns vs Balor, should be good. I wonder if Braun does the cash in tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks WWE for having me not to any interest in Lashley, ever.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Braun already an after-thought.
> 
> :mj4
> 
> On the road to being :buried


He will have a dancing gimmick in a few months :vince


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Vacant gets a louder reaction than Lashley :lol


I mean, he was starting to get a reaction, but they had to give Roman his win back and then they put him in a feud with Elias that went nowhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously, if you're Braun, why are you not either the first one out, or come out to confront Reigns right after he comes out?

Braun got GEEKED last night, and he's just sitting in the back playing with himself, I suppose.

Good stuff.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos of Ronda and Nikki, could they make it any less obvious what they're doing :lol


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

Look, I know everyone is done with Roman, but imagine that: having the title on someone who will show up every night, and defend it more than 10 times in a year and half span, immediately makes RAW an interesting show again. This is a good thing, and hey, Roman is actually a pretty damn good worker when not facing Brock.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Seriously, if you're Braun, why are you not either the first one out, or come out to confront Reigns right after he comes out?
> 
> Braun got GEEKED last night, and he's just sitting in the back playing with himself, I suppose.
> 
> Good stuff.


 The guy has been hit with a billion chair shots and stood tall, last night he was done after 3.

There is zero consistency in this company when it comes to Lesnar, Reigns and Braun. Their power levels and scaling is DBZ retarded.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Remember that time Lashley beat Reigns? Yeah, what was the point again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, thanks alot Kurt for this match you're starting us off with..

:eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now that Dean's match isn't the main event or anything, I def think no heel turn now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

220
part of 205 live

fuck sake Coach, that was hilarious, stop making me laugh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Coach is back.

:drose

:mj4


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Now that Dean's match isn't the main event or anything, I def think no heel turn now.


Rollins and Ambrose are gonna team up for awhile I think before they do the turn.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No Braun I quit. That’ll be my final straw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Roman as the chamnp, bitches screaming, salty smarks booing, the big dawg defending and having great title matches.. 

How everything should be. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Seriously, if you're Braun, why are you not either the first one out, or come out to confront Reigns right after he comes out?
> 
> Braun got GEEKED last night, and he's just sitting in the back playing with himself, I suppose.
> 
> Good stuff.


That man took everyone's finisher in the Elimination chamber and still kicked out, with all the bodies on him.. But he can't get up from an F5 and a couple chair shots :washed2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rickyc said:


> Look, I know everyone is done with Roman, but imagine that: having the title on someone who will show up every night, and defend it more than 10 times in a year and half span, immediately makes RAW an interesting show again. This is a good thing, and hey, Roman is actually a pretty damn good worker when not facing Brock.


I'd rather have a full-time world champion who's entertaining and/or generally likeable with the crowds. Besides, there's plenty of other talents on the main roster who are even better in the ring :ciampa


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Remember that time Lashley beat Reigns? Yeah, what was the point again?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I thought this thread would be more lively after the greatest Summerslam of all time :cole Where are the rest of WF Universe? Looks like this shitty start killed the mood.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> That man took everyone's finisher in the Elimination chamber and still kicked out, with all the bodies on him.. But he can't get up from an F5 and a couple chair shots :washed2


That's "great booking," though.

:lol


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

Last time a UC match happened on RAW was right after RR 2017 and it shows we had long way coming to this point


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, this thread is quiet for the Raw after the second biggest show of the year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If Braun cashes in during the main event Balor is there to eat the pin.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

25 minutes in and Raw has proved just how boring their roster is.

Reigns, Balor, Corbin and Lashley, what a bunch of bland bores.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> Look, I know everyone is done with Roman, but imagine that: having the title on someone who will show up every night, and defend it more than 10 times in a year and half span, immediately makes RAW an interesting show again. This is a good thing, and hey, Roman is actually a pretty damn good worker when not facing Brock.


Reigns is a terrible worker LOL Not sure what matches you are watching

Unless someone carries him to a good match, Reigns is awful. All he does is spam punches and spears.

And you can have your cake and eat it too. Braun could be on raw every week defending the title a couple of times a month.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Please end this match, it's boring.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobby Lashley taking longer to finish Baron Corbin than Finn Balor did last night :wow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am drinking every damn time they say that Roman is a fighting champion. I'm already hammered. :reigns2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

boring chants, one tends to agree


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring chants.

:lmao

Great job, WWE. But hey, we have the title on Raw every week now!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soak those “Corbin” chants in haters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takerstyles2 (Apr 9, 2018)

That was a really solid start, Roman's pops are getting way closer to 50/50 then in the past. Still more against him but you can hear the cheering mixed and he's starting to catch on to more and more people. Also getting a title match the night after a big PPV is always exciting Roman and Finn should have a really solid match.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Lashley doesn't deserve this


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Damn, this thread is quiet for the Raw after the second biggest show of the year.


Corbin and Bob are wrestling each other, what do you expect :lol

EDIT: LOL the moment I hit post, it ended haha.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god that match is over, holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow zero reaction for Lashley


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They fucking POPPED because the match ended :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

New finisher, finally?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That's a different finisher from Lashley.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corbin and Bob are wrestling each other, what do you expect :lol


True, but even in the opening segment the thread wasn't moving as fast as it has in past years the night after SS. This is nothing new, though. These threads have had less and less posts more and more the last few years.


Heyman with a pop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Speaking of wrestler's making excuses Cole. I'm the uncrowned champion of the world. My feet hit first. :reigns2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Bring the "Crowd Waker" (Is that even a word?) already to wake up this thread and this fucking crowd :rollins


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I take it back.
RAW sucks with Heyman


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HELL NO. NO MORE FUCKING REMATCHES.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bradatar said:


> Soak those “Corbin” chants in haters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're chanting "BORIN".


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking hell...please no rematch.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd pop for Brock not getting a rematch :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck this shit feud is going to have another match at WM fpalm

Fuck this company.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So what was the point of Lesnar beating up Heyman?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> They're chanting "BORIN".




Constable says otherwise. And what the fuck at no Brock rematch. Do it a week after Cormier? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so roman gets a rematch whenever he wants but brock has to wait...............yeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kurt. 

:mj4


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These tossers don't learn :lol


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

DammitC said:


> I'd rather have a full-time world champion who's entertaining and/or generally likeable with the crowds. Besides, there's plenty of other talents on the main roster who are even better in the ring :ciampa


I can agree with that, but i'm taking what I can get right now. I had a much bigger issue with Brock as champ than I do with Roman as champ. Now that Roman is champ, the possibility of those better workers actually getting title shots and becoming champ, and without Brock in the ring with him, I expect those matches to be pretty good.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kurt remembered he has testicles when he was reminded about beastiality.

Good for him


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> Crowd pop for Brock not getting a rematch :lmao :lmao


 They've killed their biggest star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, and just so people know, very few NY'ers speak like that these days. That's a very outdated stereotype. Leave it to Vince to still think we talk that way, though.

Nerd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at Lashley busting out the Yokosuka Cutter to finish Corbin. Hopefully he keeps it as his finisher from here on out, since Reigns has the spear and Strowman has the running powerslam.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH look instead of letting someone like Braun face and beat taker to give them a huge rub they are going to do HHH vs Taker yet again

Vince is the worst


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple H is in the match, of course we've gotta see that video package again :eyeroll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman Reigns and his cancerous booking have hurt Brock's legacy. This is someone who is a bonafide ATG but it's becoming tougher and tougher to consider him one with each shit Roman Reigns match and feud.

The last 4 years of his career has been thrown to the wayside for this failure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the_hound said:


> so roman gets a rematch whenever he wants but brock has to wait...............yeah


And Owens never got one at all.

WWFuckery logic right there


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stephanie will give Lesnar the remach overturning Angle's decision.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

That was just them playing off the signed UFC contract. If he wants to be in the WWE, show up every week.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, and just so people know, very few NY'ers speak like that these days. That's a very outdated stereotype. Leave it to Vince to still think we talk that way, though.
> 
> Nerd.


You know, I actually kinda liked Kurt there....until he did THAT. Ugh.

Way to completely undermine the goodwill you just built up by not caving in to Heyman.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, and just so people know, very few NY'ers speak like that these days. That's a very outdated stereotype. Leave it to Vince to still think we talk that way, though.
> 
> Nerd.


Was gonna say, I'm always in New York and have never heard anyone speak like that.

Vince is probably laughing backstage though :mj2


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The myth that fans will still keep watching the product bo matter what is bullshit and the ratings + this wf forum proves that.

Product sucks and desicions like last night keeps audiences to turn off the channel completely.

Watching raw for the 1st time since 4-5 months.
And with the first 30 minutes of this raw i probably aint watching it again til the rumble ppv next year

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, and just so people know, very few NY'ers speak like that these days. That's a very outdated stereotype. Leave it to Vince to still think we talk that way, though.
> 
> Nerd.







But that's a video of Mark Henry showing how New Yorkers say hello


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Was gonna say, I'm always in New York and have never heard anyone speak like that.
> 
> Vince is probably laughing backstage though :mj2


Of course not. It's like a 25-30 year old stereotype. This is Vince, though. He's living on another planet, as we all know.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fighting champion. Guess Seth won't be alowed to use that anymore. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince still thinks Brooklyn and NYC is the 80's when La Costra Nostra & the 5 Italian crime families ran wild. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> The myth that fans will still keep watching the product bo matter what is bullshit and the ratings + this wf forum proves that.
> 
> Product sucks and desicions like last night keeps audiences to turn off the channel completely.
> 
> ...


 Yeah this is shit. 

Impractical Jokers it is.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, and just so people know, very few NY'ers speak like that these days. That's a very outdated stereotype. Leave it to Vince to still think we talk that way, though.
> 
> Nerd.







But that's a video of Mark Henry showing how New Yorkers say hello
I give fucking up it was meant to be the welcome to america or coming to america whatever with the fuck you too on the balcony


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is a terrible worker LOL Not sure what matches you are watching
> 
> Unless someone carries him to a good match, Reigns is awful. All he does is spam punches and spears.
> 
> And you can have your cake and eat it too. Braun could be on raw every week defending the title a couple of times a month.


I was watching his matches his AJ, Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor, and Strowman over the last two years, all feuds that produced good to great to excellent matches. He only spams moves and does two moves when he faces Brock because Brock is the one who sucks and is lazy and doesn't want to put in the work to have a good match.

I agree that eventually they should put the belt on Braun, but for now, I am just going to be happy it is off that waste of space Brock Lesnar.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I really, really, REALLY don't want to see them trying to build a match between HHH and Taker in 2018.

Oh, and FUCK the Undertaker. The only way I can tolerate this match is if Taker came out with a 2x4 screaming "HOOOOOO", because he reached the Jim Duggan level a while ago.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

the_hound said:


> so roman gets a rematch whenever he wants but brock has to wait...............yeah


Remember when Roman said that Brock was the Golden boy and he was getting screwed? About that :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I need the game to save me from a no cash in tonight. Fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. Steph about to shit on Angle for the 194838385th time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kurt Angle standing up for himself :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Vince still thinks Brooklyn and NYC is the 80's when La Costra Nostra & the 5 Italian crime families ran wild. :lol


Exactly what I'm trying to say. Yep.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seen an interesting stat about Roman and Brock last night.. Their feud lasted longer than the attitude era :heston


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

If Brock wins UFC title, he will get rematch at wrestlemania


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That's right Constable Corbin, The Big Dog can do lots of tricks like the Superman Punch


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Super Showdown? 



Did a 5 year old come up with that name? Actually that's pretty insulting to 5 year olds..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Why am I watching a promo about a Taker/Triple match in 2018?

If I wanna see these guys fight, I'll go watch Mania 17.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Super Showdown?
> 
> 
> 
> Did a 5 year old come up with that name? Actually that's pretty insulting to 5 year olds..


:vince5


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Ace said:


> Roman Reigns and his cancerous booking have hurt Brock's legacy. This is someone who is a bonafide ATG but it's becoming tougher and tougher to consider him one with each shit Roman Reigns match and feud.
> 
> The last 4 years of his career has been thrown to the wayside for this failure.


Roman has absolutely nothing to do with Lesnar being a part timer lazy ass bitch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stephanie to overturn Kurt’s call. Brock v Roman v Finn. BRAUUUNNNN enters. Please just let him win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> I was watching his matches his AJ, Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor, and Strowman over the last two years, all feuds that produced good to great to excellent matches. He only spams moves and does two moves when he faces Brock because Brock is the one who sucks and is lazy and doesn't want to put in the work to have a good match.
> 
> I agree that eventually they should put the belt on Braun, but for now, I am just going to be happy it is off that waste of space Brock Lesnar.


Yeah like I said unless he is carried to a good match and what did you do? Named some of the best workers in the company in AJ, Seth, Balor, and Owens.


A broomstick can have a great match with some of those names you mentioned. 

Also, Reigns blows up and is gassed is all his matches just minutes into it.

Reigns is one of the worst workers in the company.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Yeah this is shit.
> 
> Impractical Jokers it is.


A random Impractical Jokers episode will probably end up being better than the finish to tonight's main-event :trips8


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Christ they really are hyping up Taker/HHH! Can't wait to lol at the 2 min squash!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two men who have lived over a century combined. :trips8


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, surprisingly we New Yorkers don't going around sounding like caricatures of ourselves. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Six women tag matches fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ugh the only thing worse then these two feuding for 8 years is them being a team and being nice to each other.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Owens never got one at all.
> 
> WWFuckery logic right there


hmmm corbin costs finn the title tonight causing the two of them to fight through the crowd and while that takes place, roman is in the ring standing tall with his belt, strownmans music hits and is about to cash in when owens attacks roman and braun cashes in.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Roman/Finn for the belt? I'm definitely expecting a run in.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey look it's part of the "not skin bearing enough for Summerslam" tag team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A parade of women buried by Charlotte. :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Soul Rex said:


> Roman has absolutely nothing to do with Lesnar being a part timer lazy ass bitch.


 The last 4 years of Brock's career have been thrown away to make that failure look good. And it looks they're going to drag this WOAT feud on... The hilarious thing is they still couldn't do it clean....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Let me guess they're facing Riot Squad..... for the 6 millionth time


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

ITS BOSS TIME! :cole


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Boss & Hug Connection! :cole


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh you fucking *cunts*. THAT LITERALLY SHOULD HAVE BEEN AT SS OR THE PRESHOW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As long as Bayley and Sasha are on the same show they will never amount to anything.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't know why but I feel like Ember Moon is very good at fucking.

Ignore this post, just a random thought.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A Six Woman Tag involving those they don't care about.

I CBA to wait for Rollins, Ambrose and Rousey, bed it is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I seen an interesting stat about Roman and Brock last night.. Their feud lasted longer than the attitude era :heston


 Half of Brock's WWE career to get this dud over fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

None of these call ups get a reaction, it is sad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So have Riot Squad faced anyone other than Sasha and Bayley since they've been on Raw? I mean is there no other faces for them to face on this fucking show?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley & Sasha/Riot Squad #1476147896148716478164891641896489647


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, I know which team is more bangable.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it that EVERY WEEK these same 6 ladies have a match against each other?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Remember when Ember Moon had good matches and was over ?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I know HHH and Taker have wrestled each other and had two great WrestleMania matches but when I think of epic rivalries HHH and Taker never come to mind.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> hmmm corbin costs finn the title tonight causing the two of them to fight through the crowd and while that takes place, roman is in the ring standing tall with his belt, strownmans music hits and is about to cash in when owens attacks roman and braun cashes in.




Kevin Strowans and Braun Owman. I’m all in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokojewna (Jan 31, 2017)

liv morgan pregnant or something?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Well, I know which team is more bangable.


riott squad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sarah was totally out of position


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> Remember when Ember Moon had good matches and was over ?


 How many genuinely over guys do they have left? Probably a handful and that's inspite of booking.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Who fucked up there, Ember or Sarah? Both of them are good so I can't tell. I want to say Sarah should have moved forward but I think Ember didn't dive far enough


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> I don't know why but I feel like Ember Moon is very good at fucking.
> 
> Ignore this post, just a random thought.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Too much screaming.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Botch Dive.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> Half of Brock's WWE career to get this dud over fpalm


It's all Vince, man. Dude is so out of touch it's not funny.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So the Women Division has 3 blonde Roman Reigns and 20 jobbers? Great. 

Remember people, these 2 jobbers had the greatest women match of all time 3 years ago in Brooklyn. It wasn't as good as Alexa's evil promos or Charlotte's plastic balloons but it was still something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Well, I know which team is more bangable.


I mean


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Speaking of Riotts, I will riot if I hear "fighting champion" one more time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ace said:


> How many genuinely over guys do they have left? Probably a handful and that's inspite of booking.


Rollins, Ambrose, Styles and Bryan ?

Can't really think of anyone else :lmao


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Ace said:


> The last 4 years of Brock's career have been thrown away to make that failure look good. And it looks they're going to drag this WOAT feud on... The hilarious thing is they still couldn't do it clean....


"Thrown away"

-Beat the Streak (Biggest rub of all time)
-Gets two title reigns
-Beats Goldberg cleanly 
-Beats nearly everybody in the roster including Roman himself
-Gets the LONGEST REIGN IN MODERN ERA
-Gets paid more than many wrestlers combined just to show his lazy
ass twice a year.



"Thrown away"

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck 
:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck
:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck 
:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck

What the fuck, erase Brock Lesnar career after his return in 2012 and give all this accolades to Roman and motherfucker would have had a much better booking/push.

If smoething, that lazy ass motherfucker dragged Reigns career to the toilet. Fuck him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

yokojewna said:


> liv morgan pregnant or something?


Nah, just getting thicc wens3


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

jesus Liv Morgan is getting chunky and same with Moon. Too many days on the road I guess


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> It's all Vince, man. Dude is so out of touch it's not funny.


 It's depressing because Brock is capable of so much, but they fucked him with booking. It disgusts me how they got fans to turn on him when they're the ones responsible for the shit he does.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Rollins, Ambrose, Styles and Bryan ?
> 
> Can't really think of anyone else :lmao


Braun, Ronda and Becky are over :shrug. I mean, they literally had to use Braun to stop the people from shitting on the main event last night


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah like I said unless he is carried to a good match and what did you do? Named some of the best workers in the company in AJ, Seth, Balor, and Owens.
> 
> 
> A broomstick can have a great match with some of those names you mentioned.
> ...


Yeah, i'm just going to have to disagree with you on this one. I know people like to say that a guy can be carried to a good match or that fantastic workers can have a good match with a broomstick as a way to put someone down, but it just ain't true. A great match needs two good workers to make it work. It's just that simple to me.

As for Reigns getting gassed, again, his matches with Brock seem to obscure everyone's memories. He seems to get gassed in Brock matches because he needs to go 160 MPH from the get go because Brock is so lazy he will only work a 5-8 minute match. If you were asked to sprint on a treadmill for 5 minutes, flat out sprint, you would be gassed too. Reigns is perfectly fine when given a longer match to work, as proved with all the longer matches he has had over the last two years.

His dumb ass matches with Brock makes him seem like a bad worker, but his matches with Brock suck because Brock doesn't give a shit anymore. It's that simple.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They hey Bayley chant 

I take it back, even with Heyman, it's great


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I just saw the leaks for this show. Man, I'm out, I'm fucking out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> riott squad


:yes



Mordecay said:


> I mean


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Braun, Ronda and Becky are over :shrug. I mean, they literally had to use Braun to stop the people from shitting on the main event last night


True forgot about Braun :lmao He saved the main event last night.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is embarrassingly bad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heel To Face said:


> jesus Liv Morgan is getting chunky and same with Moon. Too many days on the road I guess


"They were a lot lighter in NXT" :grin2:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fucking screaming.. Jesus god damn christ on a pogo stick


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mention the word 'viking' to confuse Coach again please


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> I just saw the leaks for this show. Man, I'm out, I'm fucking out.




Plz tell so I can go to bed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the hell has happened to the women's evolution/revolution/whatever that the in-ring WWE female wrestling product is worse today than it was 20 years ago?

this match is awful. smackdown women's championship triple threat last night, awful. ronda vs alexa, awful. 

give me mud matches with the king squealing about puppies any day over legit botch sasha banks and disinterested bayley and mella is putrid


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

In terms of overness, I think anyone that actually does something of interest ends up being pretty over, which is why nobody is really over :lol

So really, that tells me it's pretty much entirely due to "Creative" that only a handful of people are over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ruby with the win.

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Womens Revolution my ass when you got the same women facing each other in a tag match every fucking week, what kind of revolution is that?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HHH next :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Is HHH really coming out here to promote his own novelty match?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THe Haitch!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Numbers advantage?
Cole, it was a fair match

Pity it wasn't on Summerslam but at least we know what's being done for Evolution


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Womens Revolution my ass when you got the same women facing each other in a tag match every fucking week, what kind of revolution is that?


You say this as if the men don't do the same thing.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Game time :trips :buried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right winners.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> Yeah, i'm just going to have to disagree with you on this one. I know people like to say that a guy can be carried to a good match or that fantastic workers can have a good match with a broomstick as a way to put someone down, but it just ain't true. A great match needs two good workers to make it work. It's just that simple to me.
> 
> As for Reigns getting gassed, again, his matches with Brock seem to obscure everyone's memories. He seems to get gassed in Brock matches because he needs to go 160 MPH from the get go because Brock is so lazy he will only work a 5-8 minute match. If you were asked to sprint on a treadmill for 5 minutes, flat out sprint, you would be gassed too. Reigns is perfectly fine when given a longer match to work, as proved with all the longer matches he has had over the last two years.
> 
> His dumb ass matches with Brock makes him seem like a bad worker, but his matches with Brock suck because Brock doesn't give a shit anymore. It's that simple.



Reigns gets gassed in all his matches, not just with Brock. If you can't even be honest with that, you are just lying to yourself.

IF you think Reigns is a good worker, then you dont know what a good worker is

Next you will say Khali was a good worker or that Ryback was a good worker


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> It's depressing because Brock is capable of so much, but they fucked him with booking. It disgusts me how they got fans to turn on him when they're the ones responsible for the shit he does.


It all happened after he broke Takers streak at WM. They booked him just to do German's, F5's, have quick matches and to look completely unstoppable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

time to play the game of trying to find something better to watch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> You say this as if the men don't do the same thing.


Lol not nearly as much as Sasha and Bayley and Riot Squad, they literally have the same tag match every fucking week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Puts himself at the top of the second hour rather than in the lower rated third. :tripsblessed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The man with three Hs, who had shovels instead of hands. :trips5


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Would love to see Sasha or Bayley against Ronda...only if it’s a legit match. Not here for this BFFs bullshit.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns gets gassed in all his matches, not just with Brock. If you can't even be honest with that, you are just lying to yourself.
> 
> IF you think Reigns is a good worker, then you dont know what a good worker is
> 
> Next you will say Khali was a good worker or that Ryback was a good worker


Roman gassing? Not a good worker? Comparing him with fucking Khali and Ryback?

You are stuck in 2014 dude. Get out of your cave.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my god Triple H coming out to try and make people care about his meaningless match against Taker at a throwaway glorified live event. No one fucking cares, and no one cares if its their final match, its not like anyone ever talks about Triple H and Taker matches. They're acting as if Taker vs Triple H is on the same level as Rock vs Austin or something.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What's happened so far? Just tuned in to see Sasha being pinned and tempting me to jump on her and make love to her in 1001 ways.


Internet/cable was out.

Someone fill me in please.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> "They were a lot lighter in NXT" :grin2:


Hahah its true its true its damn true. I mean I get it. They are not forced to go to the PC anymore and train and workout once on the main roster. Nothing but Arby's 5 for 5 7 days a week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol not nearly as much as Sasha and Bayley and Riot Squad, they literally have the same tag match every fucking week.


Pretty much this. When Bayley and Sasha comes out, you can pretty much bet your life that the Riot Squad is coming out after them.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAMEEEEE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh my god Triple H coming out to try and make people care about his meaningless match against Taker at a throwaway glorified live event. No one fucking cares, and no one cares if its their final match, its not like anyone ever talks about Triple H and Taker matches. They're acting as if Taker vs Triple H is on the same level as Rock vs Austin or something.


At least Stephanie is not with him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NXT chants.

:mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

even the game can't get more than a lukewarm pop in current year WWE :trips4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see what Triple H has to say...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

NXT chants :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol didn't they promote Triple H and Taker's WM match as the end of an era? as in their final match? "Oh but this time its really the end of it we promise".


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol not nearly as much as Sasha and Bayley and Riot Squad, they literally have the same tag match every fucking week.


Uh no.
Most of the matches are Sasha/Bayley/Ember vs one of the Riott Squad. Then it was a tag team last weak after Sarah gave Ember her first loss. Then Ruby helped them win and it was a six woman tag this week


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is the same asshole that planned the screwjob.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

mdinca said:


> At least Stephanie is not with him.




You def just jinxed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the game lookin old


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes, Summerslam took it to a whole new level... several levels lower.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soul Rex said:


> Roman gassing? Not a good worker? Comparing him with fucking Khali and Ryback?
> 
> You are stuck in 2014 dude. Get out of your cave.


Since you cant deal in reality, I am done.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I miss jean jacket trips that woulda told the entire crowd STFU and stop cheering :mj2


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Make him wanna get that golden shovel and have one more title run


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bosstrips


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns gets gassed in all his matches, not just with Brock. If you can't even be honest with that, you are just lying to yourself.
> 
> IF you think Reigns is a good worker, then you dont know what a good worker is
> 
> Next you will say Khali was a good worker or that Ryback was a good worker


Sorry man but that's incorrect.

As much as he's been shoved down our throats he's been pretty damn good in the ring.

Like another poster said it's not 2014 anymore where I would've agreed with you.

I think AJ Styles said something about Reigns being a good worker as well.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Need to bring back Triple H 20 minute promos to start the show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty cool to see Haitch again. Still wish he'd grow out his buzzcut though, since the Obediah Stane look doesn't suit him. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hbk1

That was a cool moment.

HBK CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBK still over af. No surprise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH becoming a gray beard.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"HBK" chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Need to bring back Triple H 20 minute promos to start the show.


And to award him the Universal title just because.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK chants on a show he's not on.

I think I'm gonna cry myself to sleep tonight. :lol Thank you, Brooklyn.

:trips8


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

He took his suit off, cut the tape then put it back on? Da Fuq?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I always love Triple promos


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

boring af


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I KNEW they were gonna chant "you still got it" fpalm


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Since you cant deal in reality, I am done.


It's not even a debate, you are stuck in the past, your arguments on Roman not being a good worker are some shit could read in some posts from four years ago.

Update yourself, go watch all the amazing Roman matches of the past years. Him "gassing" is ridiculous, Roman stopped gassing decades ago.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

So hes ALL IN for Australia SidesHow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He is not wrong though, even the shittier RAWs of the Attitude Era were better than the RAWs of the past 3 months


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this Aussie show on the Network, or no?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Current product :buried


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns gets gassed in all his matches, not just with Brock. If you can't even be honest with that, you are just lying to yourself.
> 
> IF you think Reigns is a good worker, then you dont know what a good worker is
> 
> Next you will say Khali was a good worker or that Ryback was a good worker


I'm sorry, did I say he was an excellent worker? Did I say he was on par with the best workers the business has ever seen? No, I said he was a good worker. Just a good worker. Not a great worker. Not an all time fantastic worker. Just a good worker. I work in degrees, not in black and white.

If you think he is on the level of Khali or Ryback then I think you might need to step down off your pedestal for a moment. You might enjoy the product more if you do.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> I KNEW they were gonna chant "you still got it" fpalm


I know right! He just wrestled recently. It's not like he hasn't wrestled in years.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Is this Aussie show on the Network, or no?


Probably.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok we get it. Moving on now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a good promo. My childhood.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cena should try to insert himself into this match. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Is this Aussie show on the Network, or no?


Network only IIRC


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Look at how he cuts a promo....a legit star.

No one on the current roster can even come close :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

How can anyone watch a Roman match and say he is a good worker? Of course Styles said that. Shooting on the golden boy would have been very bad for him. Reigns is trash dudes and 95% of us that still watch his matches now are just hoping for braun to cash in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soul Rex said:


> It's not even a debate, you are stuck in the past, your arguments on Roman not being a good worker are some shit could read in some posts from four years ago.
> 
> Update yourself, go watch all the amazing Roman matches of the past years. Him "gassing" is ridiculous, Roman stopped gassing decades ago.


LOL he just gassed last night at summerslam.

You cant even be honest


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Is this Aussie show on the Network, or no?


It is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I know right! He just wrestled recently. It's not like he hasn't wrestled in years.


That chant and "you deserve it" really get under my skin.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

From one promo to another.. JFC


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You just wrestled a couple of months ago Triple H as did Taker so why are you talking as if you both had not wrestled in ages?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No time for a geriatrics match. :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"One last time"

*KSA offers 100 million for another rematch next year*

"Well, THIS REALLY is the last time"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL he just gassed last night at summerslam.
> 
> You cant even be honest


What are you even watching man. :lmao

I don't think you know the definition of "gassed"


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

For the first time ever someone gets a rematch for the universal title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT Seth pop!!!!


:trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> I'm sorry, did I say he was an excellent worker? Did I say he was on par with the best workers the business has ever seen? No, I said he was a good worker. Just a good worker. Not a great worker. Not an all time fantastic worker. Just a good worker. I work in degrees, not in black and white.
> 
> If you think he is on the level of Khali or Ryback then I think you might need to step down off your pedestal for a moment. You might enjoy the product more if you do.


Reigns is on the level of a Ryback, or Ultimate Warrior.

He is an average worker at best and that is only when he is with a great worker who can pull a good match out of him.

When he has to lead a match, he is awful.

Reigns is in the bottom 1/3 of the roster when it comes to workrate.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Massive pop :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

IMO Rousey does not deserve to be champion. She is to green of a wrestler still.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Seth moving some DA merch :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wonder if Dean turns on Seth...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Seth is on a completely different level.

Give Seth the Universal championship too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A promo for the ascension of The Fighting Champion. :drose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth wearing a Dean shirt.

:trips8
@Ambrose Girl ; thoughts?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler is next :trips8


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love DA just looks like a badass bulldog now.. His other gimmick was wearing thin, and corny as fuck.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Visually, Ambrose looks improved. Let's hope his dopey wrestling style is better too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean is here. :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose wrestling on Raw again :mark :mark


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> IMO Rousey does not deserve to be champion. She is to green of a wrestler still.


And yet she wrestles better and has a presence/aura other ladies can only dream of having.

She should be champion for a long long time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I wonder if Dean turns on Seth...


Dean needs to be a heel. Like him use his Moxely gimmic but maybe toned down a bit for PG WWE.

Dean is an awful face but a great heel


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

SavoySuit said:


> Visually, Ambrose looks improved. Let's hope his dopey wrestling style is better too.


His goofy punches and gestures are not gonna fit his new look lmao.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> And yet she wrestles better and has a presence/aura other ladies can only dream of having.
> 
> She should be champion for a long long time.


You think Rhonda Rousey is a good pro wrestler? What they figures since you think Roman Reigns is good too

Her presence/aura in the WWE so far has also been awful, she is a terrible actress when it comes to wrestling. She is super cringing worthy.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I remember how hot Ambrose was exactly 4 years ago.

He came to the ring with a damn hot dog cart or something and then he was written off television because he had a movie to film.... I think this was the segment with the cinder blocks or some bullshit. 

Biggest mistake of his career, he was never as hot was he was before he took off to film. Hopefully they don't fuck him up now.


EDIT: Hot dog thing was in October of that year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SD already looks better than RAW


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Smackdown looks pretty good tomorrow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just saw a commercial for the Shield vs. Dolph, Drew, and Corbin in Philadelphia.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> His goofy punches and gestures are not gonna fit his new look lmao.



As long as he drops his 500 failed/teased ring rope lariat attempts a match it will be a massive improvement.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so.....................new day vs bludgeon brothers is no DQ on smackdown








bet they get counted out


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Really hope Dean retired that clothesline from the middle rope.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You think Rhonda Rousey is a good pro wrestler? What they figures since you think Roman Reigns is good too
> 
> Her presence/aura in the WWE so far has also been awful, she is a terrible actress when it comes to wrestling. She is super cringing worthy.


She's shown great potential so far and she'll only get better. I don't think she's a great pro wrestler yet. 

If your second statement were true then WWE wouldn't be pushing her and the crowd wouldn't be on her side. 

Her promos definitely need some work and you're acting like the rest of the ladies are great actresses.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph got a Lashley reaction.


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is on the level of a Ryback, or Ultimate Warrior.
> 
> He is an average worker at best and that is only when he is with a great worker who can pull a good match out of him.
> 
> ...


Really? Going back to the "he needs a great worker to pull a good match out of him" argument? Are you just going to go in circles? I bet you go back to "He gets gassed in every match" next, right? If that is all you got, then this is just pointless. I will value the video evidence over the last two years that shows that you are dead wrong on this argument over your circular logic.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HBK wannabe and Fake Diesel 2.


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

That card for that show have be leak online.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

the_hound said:


> so.....................new day vs bludgeon brothers is no DQ on smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with you posting gis from porn?








Whos that btw?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> I remember how hot Ambrose was exactly 4 years ago.
> 
> He came to the ring with a damn hot dog cart or something and then he was written off television because he had a movie to film.... I think this was the segment with the cinder blocks or some bullshit.
> 
> Biggest mistake of his career, he was never as hot was he was before he took off to film. Hopefully they don't fuck him up now.


I don't think so, he was super hot in early 2016, they even had to change the Brock/Wyatt match they had planned for Mania and change Bray for Dean, hell, the people wanted Dean instead of Roman against HHH in the Mania main event that year.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean needs to be a heel. Like him use his Moxely gimmic but maybe toned down a bit for PG WWE.
> 
> Dean is an awful face but a great heel



"Dean is an awful face"




WRONG.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose with some matt wrestling?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> *She's shown great potential so far and she'll only get better. I don't think she's a great pro wrestler yet. *
> 
> If your second statement were true then WWE wouldn't be pushing her and the crowd wouldn't be on her side.
> 
> Her promos definitely need some work and you're acting like the rest of the ladies are great actresses.


So she is green then. She should not be champion yet. 

A lot of the women are good on the mic. But very few are as cringe as Rousey.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Seth wearing a Dean shirt.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> @Ambrose Girl ; thoughts?


I squealed :lmao

I LOVE that he's that into supporting his boy :mark:

Also Dean is acknowledging Seth more tonight too, yay!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean needs to be a heel. Like him use his Moxely gimmic but maybe toned down a bit for PG WWE.
> 
> Dean is an awful face but a great heel


He has the look of a heel, now. Plus he doesn't act all goofy like he used to anymore. A heel turn has to be on the horizon.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > The last 4 years of Brock's career have been thrown away to make that failure look good. And it looks they're going to drag this WOAT feud on... The hilarious thing is they still couldn't do it clean....
> ...


Glad to see some people here have some sense. Imagine posters saying this about Cena lmao. Don't get the love for Lesnar. He's the biggest cancer the business has seen.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

That dropkick killed him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Abisial said:


> "Dean is an awful face"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


care to explain why he is not an awful face?

Dean is way too goofy and cringy when he is a face. Dean is a natural heel. 

Some people should just never be faces, Dean is one of those.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd is dyed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> care to explain why he is not an awful face?
> 
> Dean is way too goofy and cringy when he is a face. Dean is a natural heel.
> 
> Some people should just never be faces, Dean is one of those.



Dean as a face is like Roode as a face and we've all seen how well that turned out..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So she is green then. She should not be champion yet.
> 
> A lot of the women are good on the mic. But very few are as cringe as Rousey.


Green or not, having her as the champion is the best decision the company made.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Ambrose suffered an injury 9 months ago in a match at TLC"

I guess they forgot that the story was that the Bar and the Miz took him out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if Dean beats the ten count?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Glad to see some people here have some sense. Imagine posters saying this about Cena lmao. Don't get the love for Lesnar. He's the biggest cancer the business has seen.


At least Cena wrestled every week. Lesnar didnt, that is what made it a million times worst.

As much as I hate Reigns, if I would much rather have seen him beat the streak than Lesnar


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I don't think so, he was super hot in early 2016, they even had to change the Brock/Wyatt match they had planned for Mania and change Bray for Dean, hell, the people wanted Dean instead of Roman against HHH in the Mania main event that year.


I think changing the Wyatt/Brock match was because Wyatt had an injury or something along those lines. 

It had more to do with Wyatt/Brock not working out rather than changing Wyatt/Brock to accommodate Dean. 

He was extremely hot in 2014 after Seth turned heel and Dean was after him.. He sort of cooled down a bit once he came back from filming the movie. 

I think the heel turn will do him a world of good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the way Seth ran around the ring when Dolph was cheating all frantically :lol

Come on Deano!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please tell me this channel is fucking up for you guys too.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes the tag team bollocks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The way Drew said, "I DARE YOU!" :lmao

Yep, these 4 are definitely going to be feuding for now.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> care to explain why he is not an awful face?
> 
> Dean is way too goofy and cringy when he is a face. Dean is a natural heel.
> 
> Some people should just never be faces, Dean is one of those.


Maybe because he's been one of the most consistently over babyfaces since the start of his Solo run? That alone disqualifies him from being an "Awful" face. You can have preference sure, but objectively you're just wrong.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

WOAH


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Back down the card goes Ziggler.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:ambrose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a cool finish


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The camera angle on that suicide dive was SICK.

Dean wins!

:mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Damn, Ambrose doesn't do any of that goofy shit anymore.

Looked good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

How was Dean in his first match back?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty nice counter into the dirty deeds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dead crowd.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't mind Seth. Just passing by. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao

Rollins rubbing Ambrose's head like that

"good dog"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought Seth was going to interfere and cost Dean the match. That was fucking hilarious/ Great match all around


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice finish to the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Everyone gets buried by the Shield boys. :fact


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AUSTIN/BOOKER :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE actually had a cool camera angle for once. The camera man must've been ON the ring apron right next to the part where Seth jumped between the ropes. Never seen that camera angle for a suicide dive before.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wowwwww Dean's so strong now, I have never seen him counter into the Dirty Deeds like that before :mark: AWESOME!!

I love how even after he won, he still didn't smile :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Dead crowd.


Based on what?

Did you see Seth's entrance?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dean Ambrose goofy shit counter: 0


Mother of god... They actually made him not corny...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Price check on jackass :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Classic Smackdown moment. :mark


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

Ambrose just looked good in his return match. Glad to see him back.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey wwe remember that time somebody ran into the ring from ringside and attacked the other guy on the outside and your ref called for the bell.............yeah


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Maybe because he's been one of the most consistently over babyfaces since the start of his Solo run? That alone disqualifies him from being an "Awful" face. You can have preference sure, but objectively you're just wrong.


UM just because you get a good pop does not mean your baby face character is good.

You do understand the difference right?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Everyone gets buried by the Shield boys. :fact


You're saying Ambrose should have lost his first match back? :hmm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> Uh no.
> Most of the matches are Sasha/Bayley/Ember vs one of the Riott Squad. Then it was a tag team last weak after Sarah gave Ember her first loss. Then Ruby helped them win and it was a six woman tag this week


Lol its still the same damn women every week in some form facing one another, oh this week its a tag, next week two of them go one on one, then next week its a 6 woman tag, then next week just a two on two tag. Its fucking ridiculous.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Been telling people for ages that Dean can fucking go in-ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Based on what?
> 
> Did you see Seth's entrance?


Was talking about the match itself. The crowd was


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol its still the same damn women every week in some form facing one another, oh this week its a tag, next week two of them go one on one, then next week its a 6 woman tag, then next week just a two on two tag. Its fucking ridiculous.


You said:
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/...sion-thread-dawn-new-era-18.html#post76037984

I corrected you.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031708003878232065


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Was talking about the match itself. The crowd was


Sometimes the crowd reaction doesn't come across as loud on TV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Been telling people for ages that Dean can fucking go in-ring.


Dean is a very good worker if you watch his indie stuff, the WWE just likes to book him like a clown.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh great here comes part two of shenanigans


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth don't bury no one. He just spent the last two months losing to Dolph and Drew in one on one matches on free tv (and PPV) and a handicapped match, too. He should win more.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031708003878232065


Kevin Nash rip off probably blew a quad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031708003878232065


Luke and Nia were dating? I didnt know that ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Elias's expression every time after the second " I said WWE stands for?!"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Foreshadowing the fuckery...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They would be a cool trio


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm... Hawkins?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know if I have any desire to watch the rest of this show. Seth and Dean's segment is over and I got to hear HBK chants in 2018. Not much else to stick around for.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Luke and Nia were dating? I didnt know that ha


They weren't. His Twitter account posted that like 12 hours ago. I think someone just posted it to tease him


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Seth don't bury no one.


That's a double negative.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I had no idea whose theme that was :draper2


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM just because you get a good pop does not mean your baby face character is good.
> 
> You do understand the difference right?


You do understand what the job of a babyface is, right?

At the most basic level, the job of a babyface is to get the crowd to pop for them, to cheer for them, to get them emotionally invested in them, and to get them to like them. Dean doesn't just get a good pop, he gets an insanely loud pop. Dean doesn't just get the crowd to cheer for him, he gets them to go crazy for him. He gets the crowd to be emotionally invested, and people don't just like him, they love him. How in the hell is he a bad babyface?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking Curt Hawkins interrupting the greatest performer of all time.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM just because you get a good pop does not mean your baby face character is good.
> 
> You do understand the difference right?



The point of a babyface is to get the crowd on their side, is it not? Ambrose does this. 

You said Ambrose is a bad babyface and should never be one, implying the man himself is incapable of playing one. If he was a BAD babyface he'd get no reaction and move no merch.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Luke and Nia were dating? I didnt know that ha


they started dating 24 hours ago and now they split up


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh no who did Elias fuck? Someone is very angry at him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I don't know if I have any desire to watch the rest of this show. Seth and Dean's segment is over and I got to hear HBK chants in 2018. Not much else to stick around for.


Maybe an NXT callup ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like The Rock is gonna interrupt Elias at some point.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> they started dating 24 hours ago and now they split up


Pretty sure the entire thing was a joke.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Maybe an NXT callup ?


Like who, though? I'm not sure if I see that happening tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031708003878232065


Gallows loving and leaving 'em. :sodone

Guess Nia couldn't handle his Club. :curry2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't believe a loosing streak is a gimmick!


Well with these writers I guess I can believe it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh thank god.

I thought they were doing a AJ-Joe rematch after I saw no DQ rematch.

Tomorrow's show looks good, still not a fan of the WWE championship being in the middle of it after the finish last night. Even then the WWE title should be more prominent and featured far more than it is.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I feel like The Rock is gonna interrupt Elias at some point.


Same.

I could just hear the .... "If you smell da-tatataa.... What the Rock is cookin"


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Hawkins has a decent look, wonder what Vince doesn’t see in him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this an Elias face turn?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Elias has a better knee strike than Seth


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Like who, though? I'm not sure if I see that happening tonight.


Not sure :lol just spitballing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That knee was vicious.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

DAT KNEE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Not sure :lol just spitballing.


Fair enough. :lol Would be cool, though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ace said:


> Oh thank god.
> 
> I thought they were doing a AJ-Joe rematch after I saw no DQ rematch.
> 
> Tomorrow's show looks good, still not a fan of the WWE championship being in the middle of it after the finish last night.


It should have main evented, it deserved to main event. 

I hope the WWE don't fuck it up but the Joe/Styles feud is turning out to be really good, God knows after how long I'm actually emotionally invested in a feud.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat knee was badass


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wait elias' finisher is the bexploder? :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was V trigger good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You can do it chants.

:lmao

Okay, that was good. :lol


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

That knee was brutal. I love it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Apollo and Dana in a love angle :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How is Dana still employed? She's so cringe worthy, at least with Rosa Mendes she was fucking Michael Hayes and giving the man a good time.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

drift away babay


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I need to hear Elias' theme more often.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dana totally got Blacked >


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Remember when these guys were stars in NXT?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Authors of Pain has to be the most generic tag team name.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Censore Titus and Crews trunks and put a brazzers logo on that backstage segment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Apollo and Dana to turn on Titus next, because that'll unquestionably put asses in seats.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> You said:
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/...sion-thread-dawn-new-era-18.html#post76037984
> 
> I corrected you.


Lol i was just over exaggerating, its like saying Roman and Brock have faced each other 5 million times when its only been 3 or 4 in reality. Yeah it hasn't been just the same tag match, but who really cares? All i was saying was the same women face each other every week and alot of the time it is a tag match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Authors of Pain has to be the most generic tag team name.


AOP is one of those teams that are only successful in NXT... Just like The Ascension.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Best part of the night so far -- enthusiasm Mr. Hawkins showed to want to fight Elias


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Absence of Pop time. :fuckyeah


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Authors of Pain has to be the most generic tag team name.



Not surprising coming from a company who named a novelty house show PPV the "Super Showdown"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> You do understand what the job of a babyface is, right?
> 
> At the most basic level, the job of a babyface is to get the crowd to pop for them, to cheer for them, to get them emotionally invested in them, and to get them to like them. Dean doesn't just get a good pop, he gets an insanely loud pop. Dean doesn't just get the crowd to cheer for him, he gets them to go crazy for him. He gets the crowd to be emotionally invested, and people don't just like him, they love him. How in the hell is he a bad babyface?





Abisial said:


> The point of a babyface is to get the crowd on their side, is it not? Ambrose does this.
> 
> You said Ambrose is a bad babyface and should never be one, implying the man himself is incapable of playing one. If he was a BAD babyface he'd get no reaction and move no merch.


UM NO

So I guess Austin and the NWO were awful heels because they got cheered when they were some of the best heels of all time.

Just because you get cheered does not mean your character as a baby face is good.

Dean got a pop despite him being cringey as hell as a babyface character.

IF you seriously think Daen Ambrose character was good as a babyface, then you really have terrible taste

Cena is another example of a terrible goofy cringy baby face and he was the top guy for 10 years in sales and in getting cheered by most of the crowd


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to The Nun movie.


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

Thing to look forward too when Trips is in charge: All of these great tag teams actually being used properly, and not being beaten by joke teams. That will be a good day.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Authors of Pain. Super Showdown. Tag Team Eliminator. :vince


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i was just over exaggerating, its like saying Roman and Brock have faced each other 5 million times when its only been 3 or 4 in reality. Yeah it hasn't been just the same tag match, but who really cares? All i was saying was the same women face each other every week and alot of the time it is a tag match.


Then don't post lies and you won't get proven wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> AOP is one of those teams that are only successful in NXT... Just like The Ascension.


TBF there still hasn't been an NXT tag team that has been succesful on the main roster. Probably the closest to a success are Harper and Rowan and Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

BADASS picture.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i was just over exaggerating, its like saying Roman and Brock have faced each other 5 million times when its only been 3 or 4 in reality. Yeah it hasn't been just the same tag match, but who really cares? All i was saying was the same women face each other every week and alot of the time it is a tag match.


You worked yourself into a shoot, brother.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

rickyc said:


> Thing to look forward too when Trips is in charge: All of these great tag teams actually being used properly, and not being beaten by joke teams. That will be a good day.


Not til Vince can't do it, That won't be for another 20 years


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> TBF there still hasn't been an NXT tag team that has been succesful on the main roster. Probably the closest to a success are Harper and Rowan and Enzo and Cass.


That is because Vince has never cared about tag team wrestling. At least not since the attitude era.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

im very disappointed that the authors of pain are Akam and Rezar instead of Tokka and Rahzar


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wtf is going on in this match


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao

That kick by Apollo was pretty funny.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Weak ass finisher


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate the "last chapter".. AOP needs to come up with a better finisher.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you for giving us the last chapter of that book...sheesh


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM NO
> 
> So I guess Austin and the NWO were awful heels because they got cheered when they were some of the best heels of all time.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to imply crowd reaction means nothing? A heel that gets cheered is one thing, but there is never a time where a babyface is consistently boo'd where it's a good thing. But who said anything about heels?

All you keep saying is "OMG he was so cringey", but 99% of the time cringe is just a buzzword people use to describe shit they don't like.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad AOP won.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

these pain dudes look forgettable as fuck.


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM NO
> 
> So I guess Austin and the NWO were awful heels because they got cheered when they were some of the best heels of all time.
> 
> ...


In my experience, only a person who is in the wrong uses their own personal preferences and insults as fact because they know they do not have logic and reason on their side. You just keep being wrong man and be well doing you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Seth & Dean pic is awesome :lol That looks more like the Deano I know haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder if Baszler is getting called up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Bar literally set the bar too high when they were on Raw.


But they didn't set the bar because they were the bar.

:cry


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dana brooke very concerned that apollo's not gonna be able to "participate" in TITUS WORLDWIDE'S newest video release later tonight :cena5


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Not til Vince can't do it, That won't be for another 20 years


Don't remind me... :crying:


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

She made HISTORY! :cole


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

You're not my pal Scott Stanford.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> In my experience, only a person who is in the wrong uses their own personal preferences and insults as fact because they know they do not have logic and reason on their side. You just keep being wrong man and be well doing you.


Right so using your logic X Pac is one of the best heels of all time because of the boos he got as a heel.

HIs character was awful, and he was getting to go away heat, he was not getting booed because he characters as a good heel.

Also loved how you ignored my Austin and NWO point because it totally tears apart your argument. But the Xpac point pretty my checkmates my point.

So are you going to really claim Austin and NWO were bad heels because they got cheered and Xpac was the best heel ever because of all the heat he got?

The only one here not using proper logic is you.

Not sure how you don't understand just because you get cheered doesn't mean your baby face character is good.

And just because you get booed, that means your heel character is good


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I hate the "last chapter".. AOP needs to come up with a better finisher.


they did have one it was called the super collider, oh but certain folk high up thought nah they can't use that here so lets use something else.

oh great now we have a interracial love story about to happen.

oh look its her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STEPHANIE OF COURSE.

:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The one with the Lady Balls :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

God dammit..... UG STEPH


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh fuck, go away, Steph


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Noooooooooo Steph is here BOOOOOO.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this cunt always has to make it about herself


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

This is just dumb. They are going overboard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For fucks sake, all this shit for Ronda? Just when I was starting to like her

EDIT: NVM, Steph is involved as well fpalm


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

"Is this necessary?"..said the one who didn't know better..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Historic promo incoming. :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh fuck...


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

What a massive pop for Steph :duck

:duck :duck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also the Bellas are there too. They need to go away...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol EVERY SINGLE FEMALE WRESTLER sneering at stephanie as she walks down the ramp like "who is this skank with the stinky pussy i can smell it from here"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You have got to be seriously fucking joking.
Ronda literally makes history.
Lady Balls decides to get herself involved.

When you think about it Steph, you think "ME!" you selfish piece of shit.

NOTHING to do with this is for Ronda. It's for Lady Balls to jack off to.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Right so using your logic X Pac is one of the best heels of all time because of the boos he got as a heel.
> 
> HIs character was awful, and he was getting to go away heat, he was not getting booed because he characters as a good heel.
> 
> ...


I didn't ignore your Austin and NWO point, you ignored my post though. 


What do HEEL reactions have to do with BABYFACE reactions? What does ANY of this have to do with the fact that 90% of the crowds love Dean? Are you trying to say he had Go Away Cheers?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph is surgically attached to Ronda like the leech she really is.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

WWE gave Rousey the title just to make headlines.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Steph is surgically attached to Ronda like the leech she really is.


Gotta do what's best for business. unk2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

right nattie its time to turn


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

How many times “History” and “revolution” be said in this segment


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ of course this bitch needs to make it about herself.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

go cut your promos in the mirror steph, no one wants to hear it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Typical Steph taking the credit :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Of course Steph has to brag about herself. Fuck off.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

#HISTORIC #FIRSTTIME #EVER roud


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Without Stephanie peoples..


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Steph has X Pac heat


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Silly steph, once you shine something up real nice, you're supposed to turn it sideways and stick it straight up your candy ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So much history. :banderas


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ravens game it is then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It wouldn't surprise me that Steph bring Shayna as her personal mercenary to take down ROnda


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Of course Stephanie....sigh.

well let's see what it is they are going to do now.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So Ronda did "break" Alexa's arm..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Unless this is Ronda breaking Steph's arm then I'm actually done with the company.
This isn't even on the level of Vince and Austin. This is actually Steph trying to put herself into a PR role and an a heel.
This is literally fucked on so many levels. Just move onto Roman please.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Bliss for selling her injury by applauding Steph by smacking her thigh. :lol

But nevermind that shit, it's that time again, WF:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That one Kevin Owens Lookalike in the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey getting chants.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Good to see Ronda’s make up is better than last night :lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Almost feel bad for the other women superstars having to take a backseat to a rookie who just came in, but The Evolution is about equality and nothing says equality more than dealing with the same bullshit the fellas have to deal with. 

Either way, can’t blame Ronda for being such a big star. She’s also really fucking good at this already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It' BRondack!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

People thinking that things will be better once Triple H (and Steph) take over and Vince is gone will be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Ronda swerving Steph when she wanted to shake her hand :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Cringe segment


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeez Ronda, hold the god damn Mic properly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

COME AWN, GET HUP HEA.

:lol

This is great.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

FUCKING KILL HER ALREADY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just noticed that the Bellas are randomly there :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

love heel steph


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Look, even if Ronda has a speech impediment, her promo isn't great. That's to be expected though... she's new.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Are you trying to put me above all these women?"

*Gets the title in her 4th match*

...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This love fest is making me sick.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Woah, Alicia Fox :sodone


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> Almost feel bad for the other women superstars having to take a backseat to a rookie who just came in, but The Evolution is about equality and nothing says equality more than dealing with the same bullshit the fellas have to deal with.
> 
> Either way, can’t blame Ronda for being such a big star. She’s also really fucking good at this already.


Others just need to step it up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Even RR trashing Brock Lesnar ha ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Masterclass in promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing to see what shells of their former selves that Sasha and Bayley are.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Every woman accomplished something. The Bellas used to cheat and married into a business


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Why can't WWE let Rousey be herself? She is better than this.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rousey will captain one team, steph captain of the other... survivor series match


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Atleast her sling is pink..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Alexa :lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I think Steph “va a cobrar” really soon, as we say here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Earlier Triple H wasn't that annoying but then his wife comes out and is a raging bitch :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

THATS GOTTA BE PAIN..............THATS GOTTA BE PAIN


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

another WOAT segment involving Steph.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at Ronda competing every night. :heston


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Kill her!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a married woman damnit. Ronda what're you doing.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Stephanie is a very annoying creature.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All the heel women checking on Stephanie.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright, that segment was pretty much pointless.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Why did the heels not step in?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Waste of a segment.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sasha is salty af


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I get the same look of Anguish as Alexa when I watch RAW. :trolldog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that segment sucked


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> It's amazing to see what shells of their former selves that Sasha and Bayley are.


its teh Raw curse


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

She's definitely getting better on the mic.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Teem HEEL protects the boss!
What does the mean?!


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

Corbin is gonna interfere during Roman-Balor i see it coming a mile away.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Why the fuck are the Bella's even there? Go away!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> Sasha is salty af


Wouldn't blame her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> its teh Raw curse



It's the Main Roster curse.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:steph: "That's not wrestling!"

Well duh, it's sport entertainment, you silly cunt. :mj4

:clap at someone finally being allowed to actually one-up Steph.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

watching Raw nowadays is like trying to read James Joyce's _Ulysses_ while on a full sheet of blotter and a half ounce of shrooms


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ronda right now is literally my favourite person on earth. Keep breaking that cunt's arm.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda will be heel turned quickly because her presentation will get old quickly.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

For you people wondering what that segment was about. It was all about that Brock Lesnar comment. She's not going to be a part-timer keeping the Title hostage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh well, just a segment to give Steph that Ronda shine.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man rousey could be so over if she could talk to the audience. she can speak fine, but she doesn't know how to do it promo style. they should be spending hours every day working with her on it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

great raw until lady balls was there. enjoy the rest


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Sasha always gives Stephanie dirty looks does anyone else catch that lol


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Right so using your logic X Pac is one of the best heels of all time because of the boos he got as a heel.
> 
> HIs character was awful, and he was getting to go away heat, he was not getting booed because he characters as a good heel.
> 
> ...


Austin himself has said that his heel run was a failure because he didn't get boos because he understood that is the job of a heel: to get booed. 

The NWO were never heels. They were always the cool guys that you wanted to be. 

X-Pac is an anomaly and not the norm. Seems pretty simple to me. 

I don't understand how you can't understand how your personal preference is not fact. If someone is cringe to you, cool, that's a perfectly valid opinion to have, but that does not make them a bad babyface.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> She's definitely getting better on the mic.


This I will say is true. I still remember her first time on the mic. It was truly cringe worthy. Had to look away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun needs to cash in after his little buddy softens Roman up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> man rousey could be so over if she could talk to the audience. she can speak fine, but she doesn't know how to do it promo style. they should be spending hours every day working with her on it.


They just need to let Owen give her some pointers.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brock shows up and kills roman then braun cashes in


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

Stephanie needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I have no idea why I'm still watching at this point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> Austin himself has said that his heel run was a failure because he didn't get boos because he understood that is the job of a heel: to get booed.
> 
> The NWO were never heels. They were always the cool guys that you wanted to be.
> 
> ...


LOL at calling the NWO faces. They were always heels. are you really going to claim Hogan didnt turn heel. FFS dude. You can't even be honest.

It has nothing to do with personal preference. Dean Ambrose as a face was objectively awful. There is a reason why he was called the lunatic cringe.

You really want to claim that Deans face character the past few years has been good? we are not talking about him getting cheered. we are talking about his character.

Just answer the question.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh it is the Break Team.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda really needs to work on her emoting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

B-TEAM, BAYBAY! :drose


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they didn't have Revival win last night....smh


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hate that theme by B Team


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The JobBer Team. :eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Beta Cuck needs to lose.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

It's literally been all filler since the Ambrose match....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

B Team's theme feels like high school pep rally song.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Team Beta Cuck needs to lose.


You know I didn't mind them when they had their badass music. Once they changed to this cringe shit they have now any little bit of fucks I gave about them went out the window.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The wave

:ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they do the wave during this and not during Corbin vs Bob or something lol :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ban the wave.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans doing the wave.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Revival needs to go back to NXT.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

i like the revival. they should be tag champs


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at calling the NWO faces. They were always heels. are you really going to claim Hogan didnt turn heel. FFS dude. You can't even be honest.
> 
> It has nothing to do with personal preference. Dean Ambrose as a face was objectively awful. There is a reason why he was called the lunatic cringe.
> 
> ...


How was Dean Ambrose "Objectively Awful" when MAJORITY of the crowd loves him, explain that? His character was more dynamic than 99% of people on the roster. He's not just a one note gimmick, he actually feels like a real character that reacts to what happens around him. 

I like how you continue to ignore my posts though.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God aside from Ambrose/Rollins/Drew/Dolph this raw has been complete garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It really is amazing that Curtis Axel came from Curt Hennig's ball-sac. The gigantic gap in talent and presence..

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Of course the jobbers can lose single matches. fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so yeahh the spoilers are true, so far the leaked stuff has came true and in order.

so fuck it, i'm outta here


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Abisial said:


> How was Dean Ambrose "Objectively Awful" when MAJORITY of the crowd loves him, explain that? His character was more dynamic than 99% of people on the roster. He's not just a one note gimmick, he actually feels like a real character that reacts to what happens around him.
> 
> I like how you continue to ignore my posts though.


I love how you keep ignoring my question, it just proves you know I am right.

So I am done since you can't even answer a simple question.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> It really is amazing that Curtis Axel came from Curt Hennig's ball-sac. The gigantic gap in talent and presence..
> 
> :trips8


Maybe it skipped a generation


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is just another televised house show.. I should go outside and see if there is a vendor selling $8.00 beers and $30 T-shirts..


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I felt some interesting shit happened last night and was expecting some progress tonight, but this has been beyond terrible. Thank god I missed the second hour, and thank god I missed B Team's entrance. I can't describe what that theme does to me, it's the worst thing ever created.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Why am I losing sleep? :kurtcry3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sakes, they're pandering for B-Team Go Go Go chants in the middle of a match.. fpalm This is embarrassing..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> I felt some interesting shit happened last night and was expecting some progress tonight, but this has been beyond terrible. Thank god I missed the second hour, and thank god I missed B Team's entrance. I can't describe what that theme does to me, it's the worst thing ever created.


I remember not too long ago the best raws were always the raws after RR, WM and SS.

Not true anymore sadly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Next.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not watching, but I saw the leaked script. No NXT call ups huh? Weird.


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at calling the NWO faces. They were always heels. are you really going to claim Hogan didnt turn heel. FFS dude. You can't even be honest.
> 
> It has nothing to do with personal preference. Dean Ambrose as a face was objectively awful. There is a reason why he was called the lunatic cringe.
> 
> ...


Okay, so now you're putting words in my mouth to try and change the argument. Cool. Did I say the NWO were faces? I said they were the cool guys you wanted to be. Yes, Hogan turned heel, and it was amazing, and he got so much heat for it...at first. And then, they started to become bad heels in the traditional sense of the word because people started to just think they were cool. There were NWO shirts everywhere because that was the cool thing to do. I bought one. You probably bought one. We all bought one, and we all started to cheer for them. That is bad heel work.

And it is laughable that you say that this has nothing to do with personal preference while in the same breath, essentially, ask me if I liked Dean's character over the last few years, which is, you guessed it, my personal preference.

You want my preference, sure: Yeah, I have liked Dean's character over the last few years. A LOT of people did that is why he still gets a MASSIVE pop whenever he comes out. If you didn't like his character, cool man. You keep thinking that. It doesn't change objectionable fact though.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sup with my mans hair with the Roman sweater in the back


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I just spent the last 10 minutes trying to crack open a coconut i now have coconut shell stuck all over the walls..b team b team go go go


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"This is my yard and ima defend it" :eyeroll


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ronzilla said:


> Sasha always gives Stephanie dirty looks does anyone else catch that lol


Sasha is probably giving Vince & Triple H dirty looks too given that they gave the match she wanted at Evolution to Alexa


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how you keep ignoring my question, it just proves you know I am right.
> 
> So I am done since you can't even answer a simple question.


I didn't ignore any of your questions.

You randomly brought up Austin and NWO as heels for no reason, I answered that.

You asked how Dean wasn't awful (without even explaining how he was awful other than saying "CRINGE", which is not an argument), I answered that. 


YOU ignored my responses.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ME is up next. Gonna be kinda lengthy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gonna give Reigns/Balor some decent time...along with like 50 commercial breaks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns vs Balor next, let's go. Plenty of time left still, should be a good one.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Biggest episodes in Smackdown Live history? Oh dear.. That's a cute proclamation.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun is the sole reason you're champion you fucking dork. What kind of delusion is this? We're not that blind or stupid you fucking assholes.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Chances of Braun cashing in today. 1/1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman and Ronda are going to own the third hour tomorrow,],


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. We might get multiple commercial breaks during the main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know what, now that I think about it, I know who could be getting called up: Fucking Lars Sullivan. I mean, he has been absent from NXT since he lost his match to ALeister in Chicago and I know he had a broken jaw, but he has been doing house shows last few weeks, so I wouldn't be surprised to see him, he fits the mold Vince likes and it's not much for him to do in NXT atm.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

IndyTaker said:


> Chances of Braun cashing in today. 1/1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000



No way Reigns is giving up the ghost again the day after a PPV.. It's going to be one of those fuckery things where the ref never has time to start the match again... Or the briefcase is magically seperated from Braun and he can't cash it in.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Therapy said:


> No way Reigns is giving up the ghost again the day after a PPV.. It's going to be one of those fuckery things where the ref never has time to start the match again... Or the briefcase is magically seperated from Braun and he can't cash it in.


agreed


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin always manages to it make about him :lol He's been spending too much time with Steph lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Corbin as the acting GM? LMAO and things get worse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin the GM.

:lmao

This company is HORRIBLE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt once again looking like a bitch to Steph :eyeroll


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Yay! Constable Corbin as GM


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin acting GM? Noooooooooooooooo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIRE KURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:kurtcry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just when I thought RAW couldn't be more crap fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Kurt's son when he needs him?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Without the Demon, there is no champion for Balor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, main event time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This will be a good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No demon for a title match, but for Corbin?

So dumb.

:lmao


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

Actually should be a good main event. Refreshing to see the big title on the line on RAW. Let's see what happens.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The image of Stephanie and Alexa is very appropriate. 2 talentless fucks who got everything on a silver platter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction at all for Reigns.

:bjpenn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not feeling the way Roman carries the belt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Sweet Day, Sweet Day

Raw GM Corbin. What a great man to lead Monday Night Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4 time champion who finally climbed the mountain. :heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so nice to see the Universal title being defended on Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good pop for Balor there.

Good boos for Reigns there.

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd is tired, for some this is the 12nd hour of wrestling in 3 days, boy some of us really hate life :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's so nice to see the Universal title being defended on Raw.


Seriously lol, it has been forever.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"that prestigious title" :heston


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Prestigious title...ok Coach :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Crowd seems oddly dead for a fucking Universal Title match, the first time the Universal Championship has been defended on Raw in about 2 years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The all-too prestigious Universal Title.

:mj4

Commercial break already.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe RAW will end early so the fans don't leave. :trolldog


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

First time UC title being defended on RAW since Jan 2017 and that seems like a distant memory due to the reign of terror of Lesnar


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> Okay, so now you're putting words in my mouth to try and change the argument. Cool. Did I say the NWO were faces? I said they were the cool guys you wanted to be. Yes, Hogan turned heel, and it was amazing, and he got so much heat for it...at first. And then, *they started to become bad heels in the traditional sense of the word because people started to just think they were cool. There were NWO shirts everywhere because that was the cool thing to do. I bought one. You probably bought one. We all bought one, and we all started to cheer for them. That is bad heel work.
> *
> And it is laughable that you say that this has nothing to do with personal preference while in the same breath, essentially, ask me if I liked Dean's character over the last few years, which is, you guessed it, my personal preference.
> 
> You want my preference, sure: Yeah, I have liked Dean's character over the last few years. A LOT of people did that is why he still gets a MASSIVE pop whenever he comes out. If you didn't like his character, cool man. You keep thinking that. It doesn't change objectionable fact though.


You keep proving you don't understand heel vs face.

Heel vs face is more based on your actions, not the crowd reaction. A heel is a bad guy vs a face being the good guy for their actions.

Hogan was one of the best heels of all time but started to get cheered because at that time it was cool to cheer the heels, that doesnt mean Hogan was a bad heel.

And just because you get cheered, that does not mean you are a good face. Cena is an awful face, and super goofy and cringe-worthy especially with his promos, but still gets cheered by everyone but adult males. That doesn't mean Cena's character is a good face. 

Not sure what is so hard to understand about that

Using your logic transformers are some of the best movies of all time because of all the money they make.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good Reigns going heelish against Balor like in their first match.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Let's ask this question again. If that magical paint made Balor squash Corbin, why in the fuck didn't he use it for the UV TITLE match?


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

Roman about to save Finn Balor's career which another Sheild member almost unceremoniously killed at SS 16 :mark. How fitting.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This commentary team aren't even ashamed of giving a full blown blow job on TV.

Stfu, this is why people don't like him.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Corbin as the acting GM? LMAO and things get worse.


Bite your tongue, and show the Raw GM Baron Corbin some respect.

This is a great day for Raw.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> "that prestigious title" :heston



This.. They're acting like this thing has went through hell and back during some legendary matches involving HOF wrestlers retired years ago and has decades of the sweat of legends soaked into the leather.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031733217609408512


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

General Manager Corbin :HA


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Let's ask this question again. If that magical paint made Balor squash Corbin, why in the fuck didn't he use it for the UV TITLE match?


I guess he can only summon the demon a limited number of times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is commercials. :mark


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

It will be fun if GM Corbin relegates Balor to 205 Live


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

They should rename the Universal Championship to the Rest Hold Title :trolldog


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Black Man said:


> Crowd seems oddly dead for a fucking Universal Title match, the first time the Universal Championship has been defended on Raw in about 2 years.


It's a geek vs a guy who everyone hates, and we know a title change isn't happening. It's not that odd.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Roman beats Balor clean, Strowman comes to the ring after and stares down Roman with no cash in.

Sound about right?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Thebigdogthebigdogthebigdogthebigdogthebigdog Stfu cole :fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It doesn't get any better than this. :cole


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a geek vs a guy who everyone hates, and we know a title change isn't happening. It's not that odd.


Fair point.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Shoulda been Demon Balor

Give me some of that old time kayfabe religion


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

BASED ROMAN BACK AT IT AGAIN. :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

How can the announcers talk still with all the Roman cock and cum in their mouth? They really are a talented bunch


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The two guys that bore me the most in the same match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is kinda boring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Roman fans want to know why fans hate Roman, just listen to the commentary.

You wouldn't even know he's wrestling Balor the way they're going.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

let me guess, Strowman will come down at the end to cash in but KO will come down the side of the ramp and trip him and the show ends


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So they’ll have Roman defending the belt every week against faces? Aren’t we lucky! ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FINN BALOR IS FLYING, GUYZ.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Roman beats Balor clean, Strowman comes to the ring after and stares down Roman with no cash in.
> 
> Sound about right?


I didn't know it was possible to be blue balled that hard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't feel nothing for this match, we all know Balor has no chance


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did you guys know Roman is willingly defending the title tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So they’ll have Roman defending the belt every week against faces? Aren’t we lucky! ?


YUP they will have him beat everyone on the roster to make him look strong lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why doesn't the Samoan do headbutts?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break.

:ha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Romun does some of the LAZIEST kickouts in the company fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aren't you guys enjoying this hot WWE action? It's like a match no one's ever seen before.

:cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta pay those bills.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

What about, more commercials.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> Did you guys know Roman is willingly defending the title tonight?



Vintage Reigns!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So who takes the belt off Roman? Lesnar comes back? Does anyone else stand a chance on Raw? I feel like no one else will hold the belt until 2020


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This shit reminds me when Reigns' father gave Daniel Bryan the title shot at Summerslam. They kept shoving it down our asses even after Bryan won the fucking title. Didn't nobody tell Vince that this shit is just pathetic and doesn't work?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Maryse's mom's butt :damn


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

NotGuilty said:


> let me guess, Strowman will come down at the end to cash in but KO will come down the side of the ramp and trip him and the show ends


Oh yeah, forgot about KO.

K, new prediction. Roman beats Balor, Strowman comes down to cash in, KO sneaks up behind him and screws up the cash in before Strowman makes it to the ring. Strowman ragdolls Owens to end the show.

ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!!? :vince2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

come back from commercial and the crowd is paying attention to something else in the crowd and not the match LMFAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Something's going on in the crowd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whatever's going on in the crowd, it even got Roman's attention lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way over pushing Miz and Mrs.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. Willingly.. AGAIN.. DRINK


ATTENDANCE NUMBERS!!



They act like this is fucking Hogan Vs Andre...


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I haven't watched Raw in over a year and a half. I'm not watching right now. But even I know it's going to be a "competitive" match and *gasp* Roman kicks out of Balor's finisher! Superman punch! Spear! Spear! THE BIG DOG RETAINS. 

"Oh Michael, what a valiant effort by Finn Balor. You gotta give him that much."
"I sure do, Cory, but it's THE BIG DOG'S YARD NOW. Welcome to the Roman Reigns era!"
*logo appears*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, people not even watching the match


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Whats going on in the crowd :hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd trying to get themselves over again.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Fuck! The commentators keep sucking Romans dick! Omg


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> You keep proving you don't understand heel vs face.
> 
> Heel vs face is more based on your actions, not the crowd reaction. A heel is a bad guy vs a face being the good guy for their actions.
> 
> ...


Hogan had one of the best heel turns of all time, that does not mean that mean he was a great heel. And please, do not use "It was just cool to cheer heels at that time", when during the same time Hogan was a heel, Bret Hart was getting booed out of every arena he was in because he was doing fantastic heel work.

It was not cool to cheer heels at the time. Heels were still being booed out of the arena. It was cool to cheer badasses at the time. Austin was a badass who did what he wanted. He got cheered. The NWO were badasses who did what they wanted. They got cheered. Badass does not mean you are a heel though.

And I am now done with this conversation because you keep using personal preference phrases like super goofy and cringey to describe things.

Oh, and if I don't understand what a heel vs face is then neither do Austin or Jericho because everything I believe I got from them, especially Jericho who is constantly evolving his character because he understands that a heel is one does whatever they need to do to get booed by the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Asshole chants at someone in the crowd. :lol I wonder what happened.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Fight broke out in the crowd. Roman fan and a Balor fan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wonder what happened in the crowd?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd popping for Finn Balor there :mark:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman "WILLINGLY" Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans popping for Finn stomping like crazy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ONE ARM FOLKS! 



*On a 150lb strawman


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What the fuck is BM talking about Hogan and the nWo were booed out of the building for MONTHS after Bash at the Beach 96. It wasn't until after Halloween Havoc 96 really that the nWo started getting cheered.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd trying to get themselves over again.


Or not giving shit about romans dominance over balor? Displaying their disinterest?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Asshole chants at someone in the crowd. :lol I wonder what happened.


Wonder if a security guy took a beach ball away?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another Roman match no sold and shit on :lol

Oh looks lik crowd is up for Roman getting his ass beat.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

"raw power" come on balor weighs way less than Brock. :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And suddenly the crowd is back into it :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor with that FOTC reaction.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

O.M.G!!!

Coach is ALL IN!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, how RAW is still considered PG with this 3 way blowjob to Reigns from commentary?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Instant Classic? Holy fuck they're pulling out every pandering catch phrase ever to sell this shit show


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Seriously, how RAW is still considered PG with this 3 way blowjob to Reigns from commentary?


"Romun Rains Lucky Guy" video #1 on PornHub.com!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Really good action here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Or not giving shit about romans dominance over balor? Displaying their disinterest?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Yeah, yeah....


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

The crowd is ELECTRIC. That's what was missing when they were trying to put the focus on the mid card title for months until now. :lol Glad we finally have two real stars main eventing for the proper top title on RAW..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did anyone really belee dat Roman wasn't kicking out?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Braun wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans completely behind Finn.

Shocking!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a instant class after Balor kicks out of the SMP

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good match so far. Reigns and Balor have really good chemistry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rickyc said:


> Hogan had one of the best heel turns of all time, that does not mean that mean he was a great heel. And please, do not use "It was just cool to cheer heels at that time", when during the same time Hogan was a heel, Bret Hart was getting booed out of every arena he was in because he was doing fantastic heel work.
> 
> It was not cool to cheer heels at the time. Heels were still being booed out of the arena. It was cool to cheer badasses at the time. Austin was a badass who did what he wanted. He got cheered. The NWO were badasses who did what they wanted. They got cheered. Badass does not mean you are a heel though.
> 
> And I am now done with this conversation because you keep using personal preference phrases like super goofy and cringey to describe things.


But at the same time Bret got cheered in Canada, so I guess he was a bad heel using your logic LOL

You keep proving you have no clue what was going on at that time.

Im done


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

HE GOT HIM HE GOT HIM REIGNS WINS REIGNS WINS HIS COCK IS HUGE REIGNS BEAT BALOR


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

This match has been damn good so far. Good start to the new Universal Title era.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

That fan who did the wankfist [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match. No lie.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Holly fuck.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BRAUN :mark: :mark: PLEASE LET IT FUCKING HAPPEN


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH FUCK OFF.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck that super man BS.

Fuckig ass hole.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fucking Shield are going to fuckery up this fuckery? JFC.. They're doing literally everything to get Roman over..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh here we go just like I said, WWE going to reunite the shield to get Roman over lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Honestly this match is very good. Here comes Braun to do jack shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It'd be hilarious if The Shield turned on Roman.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO really?? fuck this company.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Awareness said:


> HE GOT HIM HE GOT HIM REIGNS WINS REIGNS WINS HIS COCK IS HUGE REIGNS BEAT BALOR


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:braun


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear god, WWE. Anything to get this clown over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The lenghts they go to get Roman cheered fpalm, is ridiculous


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

LOLOLOLOL Vince says ROman wins. ROman wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS GUY IS SUCH A FAILURE LEACHING OFF OF OTHERS.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And this is why I dont watch Raw


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, that was fuckin dope :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

balor's slingblade looks like some kind of fairy move. when tanahashi does it, it actually looks effective.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh here we go just like I said, WWE going to reunite the shield to get Roman over lol


And it will fail miserably just like last time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. I totally marked for this. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

S&D Security!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So this is a shield heel turn? Or did they turn Braun heel? Omg either way.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I knew it! :heston


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The the cash in is not official yet.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is this going to happen every time Braun tries to cash in? They are going to keep the title on him for a long time this way.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

PERFECT TIME FROM AMBROSE TU TURN HEEL ON BOTH ROMAN AND ROLLINS.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...So the Shield just turned, right?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Lol, I predicted the Shield reunion. This company man, this fucking company.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Zzzzz


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is fucking retarded.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope this backfires and gets Ambrose and Rollins booed too

They all deserve xpac heat over this


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Boooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins and Dean confirmed as lackeys.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So they turned Braun heel? Vince is seriously off his rocker


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Bah gawd king THEYVE DESTROYED THE MONSTER


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Are you fucking serious? smh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck this company


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait...when did RAW move the commentary table back? :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Fuck this company lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Are the Shield heels now?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Here we go with the Survivor Series build lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well I think that it for me with RAW for the foreseeable future. That was legit fucking awful


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Can we not go more than a few months without reuniting these motherfuckers?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Not gonna lie...I marked hard for this. That’ WAS COOL


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

No shield reunion will ever top evolutions reunion because of shit like this.

I should havent watch raw again.

Way too save romans ass getting booed.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Absolute horseshit.

SICKENING on every level. And people wonder why we hate Reigns????


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

the briefcase is still uncashed?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't even give a fuck what you all say, I popped hard. Wasn't expecting the shield to come out.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol Dean is still 3rd fiddle. Nothing changes.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Reuniting the Shield once again to save this guy from getting heat :bosque

The crowd was even CHEERING for Braun Strowman over them :lmao :lmao

Good job, Vince :mj4


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Finally a official heel turn by Roman? Cause he just made a bitch move.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah I marked out hahahah


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Incredible ending. Awesome match followed by awesome segment. 

Love it.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

NXT was the only good thing this SS weekend.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you cheered for that, you're part of the problem.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow Roman is never losing the title. Pathetic! Defend this Roman fans


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I really want someone to kidnap Cole and just fucking kill him on live TV, he's not a human.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Wait...when did RAW move the commentary table back? :lol


Just realized that. lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who said that the Shield weren't overpushed?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Wait...when did RAW move the commentary table back? :lol


They left it there from Summerslam. It still had dirt and fingerprints on it when the show opened, lol!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> the briefcase is still uncashed?


I’m not sure. :confused


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The salt is real in this thread lol.

And Stilllll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

Was NOT expecting that in the slightest!!!!!!!

I didn't think things could get any better for me as a fan, and they did. The Shield are back once again :mark:

Dean & Seth in the gear and everything :sodone

Woohooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

Dean turns heel and feuds with Roman for the title plz. Rollins can fuck off right back to the mid card.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Absolute horseshit.
> 
> SICKENING on every level. And people wonder why we hate Reigns????


Wah, you can hate Reigns whatever you want, but that was entertaining, unpredictable, shit Raw has been needing for a long time.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

2 nights in a row of your biggest, most intense, incredibly over dude lying in fetal position to end the show for this played out Shield bullshit :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Who said that the Shield weren't overpushed?


Dude, this is ALL about Reigns.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I turn on Raw wondering if I can watch the last 10 minutes. Lo and behold Finn and Roman seem to be having a great match. And then Braun! AND THE SHIELD TAKE HIM OUT! What an ending.

If only this was the feel and CONSISTENCY to the whole show, I would come back.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> Nope.


No, commentary said bell wasn't rung.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Funny how the crowd cheered every bit of offense Strowman got against The Shield, and booed Reigns offense unless it was combined with Ambrose and Rollins offense.

Tells the whole story tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How can anyone say they didn't expect this to happen?

A bunch of us called this before it even happened lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at Roman turning Seth and Dean heel. :lmao


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ace said:


> Fuck that super man BS.
> 
> Fuckig ass hole.


Lesnar did it for 4 years...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuck you, Vince. Just fuck you. I fucking hate you with every inch of my fucking body, you retarded, out of touch old piece of shit.

Just fucking die already.


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Got to make Roman look strong 

Chilling to think how punk was right still after years ago of saying it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yooo that was a great ending. Reigns still champ, Shield back, and adults crying because of it perfect


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the biggest leech of pops in the history of the company.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

To combat The Shield, Braun taps into his past and brings in the Bludgeon Brothers. 

Black sheep mask hype.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031738097732542465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031738779566886912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031738834164150272


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

In one segment they've sacrificed Balor, Braun and Rollins, aka the 3 most over guys on RAW for this colossal failure.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F this company. Oh, and F the F-in Shield.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy Christ, they're really using the Shield to get Roman over again. :heston

What's even more hilarious is that Braun kept his word in regard to cashing in while giving the champ a heads up, which makes him significantly more honorable than Reigns having his best friends act as lackeys to help him retain under the guise of MUH BROTHERHOOD.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Absolute horseshit.
> 
> SICKENING on every level. And people wonder why we hate Reigns????





KingofKings1524 said:


> Can we not go more than a few months without reuniting these motherfuckers?





Mango13 said:


> Well I think that it for me with RAW for the foreseeable future. That was legit fucking awful





DammitC said:


> Reuniting the Shield once again to save this guy from getting heat :bosque
> 
> The crowd was even CHEERING for Braun Strowman over them :lmao :lmao
> 
> Good job, Vince :mj4


Lol awww y'all upset


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So they turned Braun heel? Vince is seriously off his rocker


I don't see Braun as a heel in this. I see Shield as heels. Braun has the briefcase and is allowed to cash in at any time. Shield jumped him while trying to cash in. That is a heel move to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> No, commentary said bell wasn't rung.


Exactly, the bell was never run because Reigns never got to his feet, until the shield got in the ring, so the ref never called for the start of the match


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Yooo that was a great ending. Reigns still champ, Shield back, and adults crying because of it perfect


it was a good moment and all the salt right now is hilarious

but come on we already know that it's going to fail, the shield isn't going to be booked like they were when they debuted

i'd be down for a ruthless heel shield taking over RAW demolishing everyone giving no fucks maybe allying with General Manager Corbin :HA but that isn't what's going to happen


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> LOL at Roman turning Seth and Dean heel. :lmao


I called it. :jericho2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> it was a good moment and all the salt right now is hilarious
> 
> but come on we already know that it's going to fail, the shield isn't going to be booked like they were when they debuted
> 
> i'd be down for a ruthless heel shield taking over RAW demolishing everyone giving no fucks maybe allying with General Manager Corbin :HA but that isn't what's going to happen


I wouldn't doubt them being booked strong as shit. Reigns is a Vince guy, Seth is a HHH guy, and Ambrose is loved and protected though to a slightly less degree. 

Aye folk got that Reigns and Ambrose heel turn though :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lost in all of this is Vince just admitted that Roman Reigns is a failure as the FOTC and needs his buddies by his side.

Love that.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Are people seriously surprised the Shield were brought back in an attempt to get Roman cheered? What show have you been watching the last four years?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Awareness said:


> To combat The Shield, Braun taps into his past and brings in the Bludgeon Brothers.
> 
> Black sheep mask hype.


Apparently Rowan in injured


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The Forum went offline for a min


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I love this forum :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't doubt them being booked strong as shit. Reigns is a Vince guy, Seth is a HHH guy, and Ambrose is loved and protected though to a slightly less degree.
> 
> Aye folk got that Reigns and Ambrose heel turn though :lmao


Romun Rains is gonna be booked strong as shit, Rollins and Ambrose will be afterthoughts

Just like the last time they reunited


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> They will manage to get Ambrose and Rollins booed. :maury


:jericho2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins and Dean are lackeys again.

When will these 3 fucking move on?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Awareness said:


> To combat The Shield, Braun taps into his past and brings in the Bludgeon Brothers.
> 
> Black sheep mask hype.


:bjpenn

Now that’s gold!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, Seth just burned down any chance to be the top guy. Lackey 4 Life.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Man that was exciting all I know I can’t stand Finn but he put on a great match to me. Braun is my guy I was excited but expected the shield save. 

It’s time to tip those odds and bring back the Wyatt family at some point to finally get the black sheep his cash in. If this leads to that, even for one night all worth it to me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Romun Rains is gonna be booked strong as shit, Rollins and Ambrose will be afterthoughts
> 
> Just like the last time they reunited


Nah I doubt it we'll see though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Lost in all of this is Vince just admitted that Roman Reigns is a failure as the FOTC and needs his buddies by his side.
> 
> Love that.


 Braun to protect Roman last night and Dean and Seth to protect Roman till WM.


Both guys are so fucked, it would be so depressing if AJ was playing a lackey to Omega or Balor. He's his own man FGS and can stand on his own, he's nobodies underling.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So, it was a great choice playing Destiny over watching a blazing dumpster fire of shit. Reading these results was painful enough. Man, WWE is a joke.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy fucking shit I can't believe they did it again, let's put Ambrose and Rollins back with Reigns so he gets positive reactions from the crowd.

So much fucking desperation fpalm


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, its official. 

I am not watching this shit show anymore :mj4 I unsubscribed last night and with that raw ending i ain't watching the show anymore either :done


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I will be shocked if that was supposed to be a Shield heel turn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Well, Seth just burned down any chance to be the top guy. Lackey 4 Life.


 4-4-4-4 Life :rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth and Dean forever lackeys for an inferior talent :mj2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Lol awww y'all upset


You actually take pleasure in seeing others get frustrated or unhappy? I don't get why you would like that.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I am so fucking done. I just can't fucking believe it. Of all of the things they could have done.

I'm out. I'm fucking out. Fuck this company. Someone let me know when Vince fucking dies so maybe I can start enjoying WWE again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Braun to protect Roman last night and Dean and Seth to protect Roman till WM.
> 
> 
> Both guys are so fucked, it would be so depressing if AJ was playing a lackey to Omega or Balor. He's his own man FGS and can stand on his own, he's nobodies underling.


It's a complete joke, no doubt about it. Seth was the most over they had, too. Now the stench of failure has to effect Seth and Dean after he just came back!

:lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol know folk are whining about Dean and Rollins being lackeys aww this I going to be a great few months. Actual surprise from WWE and this forum pissed off.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

roman and his lapdogs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Dude, this is ALL about Reigns.


I feel bad for Seth. He is completely eclipsed and it will hurt his momentum being a lackey of Roman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, at this rate it wouldn't surprise if they strap Austin to Reigns back just to get him cheered :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

so wait did braun lose the case or taken out before he tried to cash in?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Lol know folk are whining about Dean and Rollins being lackeys aww this I going to be a great few months. Actual surprise from WWE and this forum pissed off.


Who is surprised by The Shield reuniting to get Roman cheered? We could see this coming from a mile away.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> It's a complete joke, no doubt about it. Seth was the most over they had, too. Now the stench of failure has to effect Seth and Dean after he just came back!
> 
> :lmao


 How can you continue to watch? This casts Rollins in the midcard till WM because they'll always be below Roman for sure now. He can't do anything with the IC title now Roman is the FIGHTING CHAMPION who is willingly to defend on TV.


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> So, it was a great choice playing Destiny over watching a blazing dumpster fire of shit. Reading these results was painful enough. Man, WWE is a joke.


Thanks for remind me, i need to start preparing for Forsaken


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope the alterier motive here is for Dean to have some scheme built off of jealousy by not having gold and putting a chair in both of them. That’s the only way this makes any fucking sense in the slightest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> You actually take pleasure in seeing others get frustrated or unhappy? I don't get why you would like that.


Because when isn't this forum mostly upset? Folk wanted a Reigns heel turn, folk irrationally wanted an Ambrose turn? Well they got it, but because it's not the heel turn they fantasy booked they're upset. Yes that's funny to me, very funny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roxinius said:


> so wait did braun lose the case or taken out before he tried to cash in?


He still has it, but it won't matter. He's going to lose when he cashes in, because he'd be a decent champion and we'll never have a decent champion while Vince is in power.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rise said:


> It’s time to tip those odds and bring back the Wyatt family at some point to finally get the black sheep his cash in. If this leads to that, even for one night all worth it to me.


That will probably have to wait until the draft because Harper and Rowan are on Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> How can you continue to watch? This casts Rollins in the midcard till WM because they'll always be below Roman for sure now. He can't do anything with the IC title now Roman is the FIGHTING CHAMPION who is willingly to defend on TV.


He was going to be in the midcard no matter what, that's not what this is about. It's just the complete and abject failure Reigns is and how this DOESN'T EVEN MAKE ANY SENSE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great match, surprisingly entertaining segment. :clap

Thankful as hell that they really didn't sacrifice Braun's briefcase and for the first time in months, I'm finally intrigued to see where RAW goes from here.

:bjpenn



HiddenFlaw said:


> Fuck this company lol





Mordecay said:


> Fuck this company












FTFY, fellas. :brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Without a doubt, Roman's push is the most pathetic thing I've ever seen for a champion. A true FOTC wouldn't need life support, so I am forced to conclude he is not and never will be FOTC material.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who is surprised by The Shield reuniting to get Roman cheered? We could see this coming from a mile away.


Wait all I've read on this forum since Reign's solo run began was "omg if you turned him heel people would like him". Well they turned him heel. This is what hardcore fans have been begging for. Is it WWE's fault fans refuse to boo heels )


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Will Dean and Seth be there to hold Roman's hand in the main event of WM 40 too?

Lackeys 4-4-4-4 Life :rollins :ambrose


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:shrug I was sports entertained. Interested to see where they take it from here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Wait all I've read on this forum since Reign's solo run began was "omg if you turned him heel people would like him". Well they turned him heel. This is what hardcore fans have been begging for. Is it WWE's fault fans refuse to boo heels )


No they didn't. What are you talking about? That's not a heel turn. :lmao

Also, I've never said that. I firmly believe people hate Romans guts, heel or face.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't watch, so is Reigns a heel with Dean and Seth as his lackeys/heaters now?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I didn't watch, so is Reigns a heel with Dean and Seth as his lackeys/heaters now?


 They're his heat shield.

Seth and Dean are going to protect Roman from the boos at their own expense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No they didn't. What are you talking about? That's not a heel turn. :lmao
> 
> Also, I've never said that. I firmly believe people hate Romans guts, heel or face.


3 guys attacking one guy isn't a heel turn lol okay. And idk that crowd seemed to be super into Braun getting that triple power bomb


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Triple H segment/promo

- Ronda Rousey breaking Stephanie McMahon's arm

- Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor for the Universal title 



RapShepard said:


> Because when isn't this forum mostly upset?


Well, not everyone is going to happy at the same time. Ideally, you'd want as many people on here as you can to be happy; and not the opposite.



> Folk wanted a Reigns heel turn, folk irrationally wanted an Ambrose turn? Well they got it, but because it's not the heel turn they fantasy booked they're upset.


The Shield didn't turn heel though. 



> Yes that's funny to me, very funny


Yes, it's really "funny" seeing other people feel miserable unk2

Edit: For the record, the Shield reunited out of self-defense. They're still babyfaces. Braun Strowman has matches with babyfaces, and confronts them too.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit, I missed the main event. Just read the results. Last night's fantasy booking dream came true for me.







*SHIT!*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ace said:


> They're his heat shield.
> 
> Seth and Dean are going to protect Roman from the boos at their own expense.


So Reigns is still technically a face and they are banking on the popularity of the Shield to protect the individual disapproval Reigns has?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

In a "nut shell" #REIGNS-A-MANIA from a "booking stand point has gone a little something like this...."

*The LAST four years*









*The Next four years?*










But MORE importantly in LESS than the next four weeks however *#SALVATION*....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> the biggest leech of pops in the history of the company.


I love ya brother but you are WOEFULLY mistaken. This is the biggest pop leech in WWE history.










Cena leeched from a JOBBER that was getting pops WAAAAY above his standing. THAT is the biggest leech in WWE! :cudi


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> 3 guys attacking one guy isn't a heel turn lol okay. And idk that crowd seemed to be super into Braun getting that triple power bomb


you are gilbert grape level retarded if you think they turned him heel off that stop gargling on his balls its pathetic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Triple H segment/promo
> 
> ...


How isn't it? Reigns was about to get his shit kicked in until he was saved by his friends. Then they kicked the shit out of one guy. It's not the Shields fault fans these days just have to cheer heels. 

Yes it's funny because most people here are over 16 but have the reactions of elementary school children. Not to mention the funny element of being so attached to WWE that folk still watch despite claiming to dislike the main roster for years on. The alleged misery is self inflicted and hilarious


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> That will probably have to wait until the draft because Harper and Rowan are on Smackdown.




The Wyatt’s don’t care about contracts or rules. If Abigail or whatever her name was whispers in their ear, they answerin! Lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Vince has moved on from "Plan A: get Roman cheered" onto "Plan J: Surround Roman with people who get cheered so his victories aren't drowned in boos". Never seen anything like it. It's as entertaining as much of a shitshow, but it's definitely far more of the latter.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> 3 guys attacking one guy isn't a heel turn lol okay. And idk that crowd seemed to be super into Braun getting that triple power bomb




It was not a heel turn by the company all you have to do is follow what Cole says. If it was a heel turn he would not have been all excited and all that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> you are gilbert grap level retarded if you think they turned him heel off that stop gargling on his balls its pathetic


I'm grown try harder if you want to hurt my feelings. But wait 3 guys beating up one isn't a heel turn lol. Listen I know fans like you like to grasp at straws to find a reason to whine, so I won't point out how ridiculous you sound tonight. But hey y'all finally got that Reigns heel turn.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

people now redefining what is and what isn't a heel move just because their favowite stable of the last 15 years is back :ha

sorry what the romun rains fellows did tonight was a heel move straight out of heel 101. jim cornette probably jizzed in his pants at least twice in the last half hour seeing such classic heel work


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to make perfectly clear that I am not mad at Seth nor Dean. This is all about them being marginalized minions of the faux FOTC.

This should be the frontrunner for Most Disgusting Promotional Tactic of the Year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rise said:


> It was not a heel turn by the company all you have to do is follow what Cole says. If it was a heel turn he would not have been all excited and all that.


Wait wait so noooow we're paying attention to Cole and taking his word as gospel. So I also should believe Cena is the GOAT right? All I know is I saw Reigns was about to get his ass kicked. His friends came to save him. He sighed a breath of relief. Then they jumped one man. But that's not a heel turn lol


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> people now redefining what is and what isn't a heel move just because their favowite stable of the last 15 years is back :ha
> 
> sorry what the romun rains fellows did tonight was a heel move straight out of heel 101. jim cornette probably jizzed in his pants at least twice in the last half hour seeing such classic heel work




I 100% agree they acted like heels. But the writing is so bad it was not the companies intent. If it was Cole would have been upset, and started hating on them.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm grown try harder if you want to hurt my feelings. But wait 3 guys beating up one isn't a heel turn lol. Listen I know fans like you like to grasp at straws to find a reason to whine, so I won't point out how ridiculous you sound tonight. But hey y'all finally got that Reigns heel turn.


sorry but you are that stupid they didnt turn him heel


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Brock will comeback as the face to help even up the odds


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Wait wait so noooow we're paying attention to Cole and taking his word as gospel. So I also should believe Cena is the GOAT right? All I know is I saw Reigns was about to get his ass kicked. His friends came to save him. He sighed a breath of relief. Then they jumped one man. But that's not a heel turn lol




Lol...

I was answering whether or not the company is turning them heel and by his reaction I know they are not. The writing is bad, I get your rational I have the same logical thinking skills. This company does not. 

Or.

They are smart enough to realize the bookers are the real heels. So they do this to piss people off, which is emotion, aka still posting about it, thinking about it. Which in theory probably keeps most watching it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> How isn't it? Reigns was about to get his shit kicked in until he was saved by his friends. Then they kicked the shit out of one guy. It's not the Shields fault fans these days just have to cheer heels.


Roman Reigns literally just competed from a competitive match moments ago, and his buddies saved him from getting beat up even more. The Shield are still babyfaces. They're not heels.

You really think those 3 are heels now when there'd be little babyfaces left on the Raw roster? 



> Yes it's funny because most people here are over 16 but have the reactions of elementary school children. Not to mention the funny element of being so attached to WWE that folk still watch despite claiming to dislike the main roster for years on. The alleged misery is self inflicted and hilarious


I say taking pleasure of others being miserable is worse. All fans want on here is to be entertained (to some extent) by talents they like on the main roster :ciampa


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rise said:


> Lol...
> 
> I was answering whether or not the company is turning them heel and by his reaction I know they are not. The writing is bad, I get your rational I have the same logical thinking skills. This company does not.
> 
> ...


Nah I think this will be a heel turn, as there's no logical reason for this to be okay. You could explain away him trying to murder Braun last year, because Braun tried to murder him. This is just Reigns was going to get his shit kicked and he needed to be saved. But we'll see, I imagine they'll get on some "we run this shit and you got to go through" sort of on a main event mafia ripoff


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If WWE is really going this route (didnt watch), maybe have Braun bring in Taker in a mentoring capacity, motivated to cultivate a new "dark monster" now that Taker's career is winding and get vengeance on Roman Reigns for beating him at Wrestlemania, since Taker is "too old" to do so now kayfabe. That role would also kind of bring Taker's character full circle, as Taker's first years are obviously synonymous with Paul Bearer. Maybe even interrgrate the urn in a non-cheesy way. Taker can have a tv match vs Dean to promote fro a little ratings boost, face Rollins at a lesser ppv for other than Styles probably the best crack Taker has for one more great match. 

Braun wins belt, beats down Taker post-match since "Braun is the master now." Set up a Beowulf-esque end to Taker's career, with Braun going over at Mania and have a respectful ending to put Braun back face? 

Maybe that is too Dungeon of Doomish and cheesy, just a top-of-head thought to do something with this and tastefully wrap up Taker's career.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changing subject, I wonder if Vince may sanction Sasha and Bayley, they weren't afraid of showing their discomfort in that Ronda/Steph segment (and I don't blame them)










We all know how petty Vince is, more so if they don't help to put over their angles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*FAUX FACE FREAKING FLOPS FORSOOTH!!!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Roman Reigns literally just competed from a competitive match moments ago, and his buddies saved him from getting beat up even more. The Shield are still babyfaces. They're not heels.
> 
> You really think those 3 are heels now when there'd be little babyfaces left on the Raw roster?
> 
> ...


1. Nah listen I get it, it's Reigns so folk are grasping at straws and trying to twist shit. But what just happened was he needed his friends to beat the shit out of someone. That's heel shit, if this was the Miz and Miztourage nobody would be arguing that was a face move

2. I get folk want to be entertained, but a lot of folk search for their own misery


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I think this will be a heel turn, as there's no logical reason for this to be okay. You could explain away him trying to murder Braun last year, because Braun tried to murder him. This is just Reigns was going to get his shit kicked and he needed to be saved. But we'll see, I imagine they'll get on some "we run this shit and you got to go through" sort of on a main event mafia ripoff




Fair enough let’s watch and see. I’ll believe it’s a heel turn when the announcing changes and they save Roman from losing a one on one otherwise fair and square match. 

Either way it’s been a long time since I even watched the show other than background noise so to me they did a good job tonight I was entertained, sounds like you were too.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> *a lot of folk search for their own misery*


:bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The house show commercial I mentioned earlier had Shield vs. Dolph, Drew, and Corbin.
So the idea is that they are still faces .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rise said:


> Fair enough let’s watch and see. I’ll believe it’s a heel turn when the announcing changes and they save Roman from losing a one on one otherwise fair and square match.
> 
> Either way it’s been a long time since I even watched the show other than background noise so to me they did a good job tonight I was entertained, sounds like you were too.


Fair enough, if they're faces (in kayfabe) at the next PPV I'll admit how wrong as I was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's analogy time kids Shall we begin?

Dean and Seth are to Roman as Tito and Jermaine were to Michael. :bryanlol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Nah listen I get it, it's Reigns so folk are grasping at straws and trying to twist shit. *But what just happened was he needed his friends to beat the shit out of someone. That's heel shit, if this was the Miz and Miztourage nobody would be arguing that was a face move*
> 
> 2. I get folk want to be entertained, but a lot of folk search for their own misery


That's exactly what Reigns did and I'm damn happy about it! 

I'm sure it's already been said. Braun, Brock, Dean and Seth are all being "sacrificed" to get Reigns over. Yeah, they are it. I also don't mind it. Reigns has been putting over a few folks for a while. The favor is being returned. And I got my heel turn. Until WWE says otherwise, Reigns is a heel. 

I love @Greenlawler idea that Braun should get Bray as a backup to even up the odds. They'll need one more person. Not sue at the moment who the third man could be. 

This is the first RAW main event that has held my attention and they just blew up all the predictable angles coming out of Summerslam. 

Vince has earned his 99 cents for the Network from me.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shield died in 2014, this is the Reignstourage...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> It's analogy time kids Shall we begin?
> 
> Dean and Seth are to Roman as Tito and Jermaine were to Michael. :bryanlol


Does that make HHH the Jacksons' dad?


What, too far?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Nah listen I get it, it's Reigns so folk are grasping at straws and trying to twist shit. But what just happened was he needed his friends to beat the shit out of someone. That's heel shit, if this was the Miz and Miztourage nobody would be arguing that was a face move
> 
> 2. I get folk want to be entertained, but a lot of folk search for their own misery


Twisting shit? Searching for their misery? No, that's literally what just happened :lol

The buddies of the Universal Champion literally saved their buddy from getting destroyed by a monster (who also is a babyface since he didn't do anything wrong). Nobody turned heel here.

You really believe they're turning ALL 3 of them heel when that'd would leave little babyfaces on the Raw side? Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose are still feuding with Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> :bjpenn


It's going to be a fun few months



Empress said:


> That's exactly what Reigns did and I'm damn happy about it!
> 
> I'm sure it's already been said. Braun, Brock, Dean and Seth are all being "sacrificed" to get Reigns over. Yeah, they are it. I also don't mind it. Reigns has been putting over a few folks for a while. The favor is being returned. And I got my heel turn. Until WWE says otherwise, Reigns is a heel.
> 
> ...


Folk got the Reigns heel turn they've been asking for. Only difference is it's not the suit and tie authority heel or Samoan stable heel turn.

But yeah this was unpredictable no matter how folk try to pretend it isn't


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Nobody wanted Rollins to turn heel.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Twisting shit? Searching for their misery? No, that's literally what just happened [emoji38]
> 
> The buddies of the Universal Champion literally saved their buddy from getting destroyed by a monster (who also is a babyface since he didn't do anything wrong). Nobody turned heel here.
> 
> You really believe they're turning ALL 3 of them heel when that'd would leave little babyfaces on the Raw side? Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose are still feuding with Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre.


You act like others can't be turned against them? Hell you act like having more of one alignment than the other is rare. No matter how you try and slice it, there's nothing face about 3 guys beating up one guy. I know Reigns is involved so folk lose all logic and look for reasons to be upset. But folk got their Reigns heel turn, it just wasn't the Suit and Tie Authority heel or the Samoan stable heel


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Did WF just crash?? :lol

People are PISSED.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I have my doubts on that being a Shield heel turn. Last year, Reigns lost to Strowman squeaky clean in that ambulance match and proceeded to try to kill Strowman, but remained a face afterwards lol. Guess we'll see.



Steve Black Man said:


> Did WF just crash?? :lol
> 
> People are PISSED.


WF servers doing their part to put over the BIG DOG. :reigns2


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You act like others can't be turned against them? Hell you act like having more of one alignment than the other is rare. No matter how you try and slice it, there's nothing face about 3 guys beating up one guy. I know Reigns is involved so folk lose all logic and look for reasons to be upset. But folk got their Reigns heel turn, it just wasn't the Suit and Tie Authority heel or the Samoan stable heel


are you that dense so they're just going to randomly turn Dolph Drew and corbin? take a moment read the crap you're spewing and realize how ridiculous you sound


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Chrome said:


> WF servers doing their part to put over the BIG DOG. :reigns2


Sad thing is some people will actually use this as evidence of Roman's overness without a shred of irony :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> are you that dense so they're just going to randomly turn Dolph Drew and corbin? take a moment read the crap you're spewing and realize how ridiculous you sound


I mean they just randomly reformed the Shield and had them jump one face? Why can't some heels turn in response? Have you ever heard of the "the enemy if my enemy, is my friend"? 

Listen I get it some real surprising heel shit happen and you're not used to it. It's okay, just watch the show like you're going to and watch what I say






Chrome said:


> I have my doubts on that being a Shield heel turn. Last year, Reigns lost to Strowman squeaky clean in that ambulance match and proceeded to try to kill Strowman, but remained a face afterwards lol. Guess we'll see.
> 
> 
> WF servers doing their part to put over the BIG DOG. :reigns2


But Braun also tried to kill him in that feud though. It was more like when Austin tried to run over Rikishi and dropped HHH in the limo. The Shield needs to be WWE's Main Event Mafia ripoff on some "y'all have to go through us" stuff


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield vs. Ronda Rousey and The Bella Twins :vince$


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> You act like others can't be turned against them? Hell you act like having more of one alignment than the other is rare. No matter how you try and slice it, *there's nothing face about 3 guys beating up one guy.* I know Reigns is involved so folk lose all logic and look for reasons to be upset. But folk got their Reigns heel turn, it just wasn't the Suit and Tie Authority heel or the Samoan stable heel


You say the bolded when that's LITERALLY how these guys started to turn face back in early 2014. I'm not saying babyfaces can't have different alignments. They can. It just depends on whether it works or not. Anyway, I am thinking logically. They can turn 1 of the trio heel, but NOT all of them when there are already enough heels on Raw. 

Honestly, I bet they're still be babyfaces by next week. You'll have to wait to find out, but I'm confident that they are.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Did WF just crash?? :lol
> 
> People are PISSED.


The high sodium levels crashed the servers :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> The high sodium levels crashed the servers :lol


Well deserved sodium*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock missing another scheduled appearance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> You say the bolded when that's LITERALLY how these guys started to turn face back in early 2014. I'm not saying babyfaces can't have different alignments. They can. It just depends on whether it works or not. Anyway, I am thinking logically. They can turn 1 of the trio heel, but NOT all of them when there are already enough heels on Raw.
> 
> Honestly, I bet they're still be babyfaces by next week. You'll have to wait to find out, but I'm confident that they are.


They turned face in 2014 because they turned on the Authority and helped Bryan. Even then they no longer got to play the numbers game in their favor. 

But you're right well have to wait in see. If by the next PPV they aren't clear cut heels (in kayfabe) I'll admit how wrong I was





Steve Black Man said:


> Well deserved sodium*


:lmao at folk over 16 getting that salty over wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it unreasonable to ask WWE to add a Michael Jackson *hee hee* to his entrance music :reigns2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Every time I come to this section, there seems to be a great level of dissatisfaction with what's being presented. My question is and will always be the same.

WHY DO SO MANY OF YOU KEEP WATCHING THIS SHOW IF YOU'RE LEFT DISSATISFIED MONTH IN AND MONTH OUT?

I like to think that most of you are adults and know you don't have to watch. Why subject yourself to a show you hate? A show you've hated for years. A show that hasn't changed in years and is not showing signs that they are changing, why keep watching? If you're upset with a great majority of the show, stop watching. Be an adult and move on.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> They turned face in 2014 because they turned on the Authority and helped Bryan. Even then they no longer got to play the numbers game in their favor.
> 
> But you're right well have to wait in see. If by the next PPV they aren't clear cut heels (in kayfabe) I'll admit how wrong I was
> 
> ...


They won't be all heels it doesn't fit the show. You already got KO, Corbin, Drew, Dolph, Elias and Jinder around somewhere. You turn them heel and it's way too many heels on the show. And only three faces in Braun, Lashley, Balor especially with Roode buried. Like with Stone Cold in the past and Braun these days as well. 



Something is only heelish if it will lead to boos. Shield returning and putting just about anyone on Raw through a table isn't going to get booed. Next week when the Shield comes out nobody is going to boo them for what they did to Braun. Like I said before this whole return is to set up Braun/Reigns inside Hell in the Cell and delay Braun cash in. Next month I bet the Shield breaks part again. Especially with Dean probably turning heel on either Seth or Reigns. They have titles for a reason and Dean doesnt. Dean will turn and feud with one of them in a few months.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Not a bad episode of Raw, IMO, and seeing Ronda continue to own Steph is always worth watching. Like give it up already, Steph. Ronda doesn't trust you and wants nothing to do with you. :laugh:

Only gripe, is I'm getting sick of Sasha, Bayley and Ember constantly facing the Riott Squad. Have these girls work their way into the title picture if you're going to put them in all these matches at least. You're not making the Riott Squad all that dominant if you're just having them face the same people. They should be going after Alexa and all the other women as well.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Every time I come to this section, there seems to be a great level of dissatisfaction with what's being presented. My question is and will always be the same.
> 
> WHY DO SO MANY OF YOU KEEP WATCHING THIS SHOW IF YOU'RE LEFT DISSATISFIED MONTH IN AND MONTH OUT?
> 
> I like to think that most of you are adults and know you don't have to watch. Why subject yourself to a show you hate? A show you've hated for years. A show that hasn't changed in years and is not showing signs that they are changing, why keep watching? If you're upset with a great majority of the show, stop watching. Be an adult and move on.


Because I enjoy some of the performers...especially Seth and Dean :draper2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:heston

Another Shield reunion. Again. Because it worked so well the last time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just read the results

The Shield is back huh?!

Looks like I'm about to have to start watching again. 

I said it would take Cena turning heel for me to watch again, but I think business is about to pick up... with an Ambrose heel turn.. which is the second thing I said would bring me back.


----------



## Slyfox (Jul 24, 2018)

Great ending raw made me enthusiastic to watch next week finally.
Didn't watch rest of the show


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Let’s go ahead and speed up the Ambrose heel turn...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The high sodium levels crashed the servers :lol


 Sierra. Hotel. India. Tango.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Triple H just gotta be the center of attention again as always.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Best ending to Raw all year


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

L


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Soul Rex said:


> Wah, you can hate Reigns whatever you want, but that was entertaining, unpredictable, shit Raw has been needing for a long time.


How was it unpredictable? People were calling Vince using the Shield to get Roman over. I even said earlyt Monday that I wouldn't be surprised if they had Seth and Dean come out to help Roman and have Raw go off the air with a triple powerbomb. The only thing I was wrong about was I thought it would be towards Brock.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I don't even give a fuck what you all say, I popped hard. Wasn't expecting the shield to come out.


Just ignore the negative fucks, these people must hate their lives to constantly be bitching on here...



DX-Superkick said:


> Every time I come to this section, there seems to be a great level of dissatisfaction with what's being presented. My question is and will always be the same.
> 
> WHY DO SO MANY OF YOU KEEP WATCHING THIS SHOW IF YOU'RE LEFT DISSATISFIED MONTH IN AND MONTH OUT?
> 
> I like to think that most of you are adults and know you don't have to watch. Why subject yourself to a show you hate? A show you've hated for years. A show that hasn't changed in years and is not showing signs that they are changing, why keep watching? If you're upset with a great majority of the show, stop watching. Be an adult and move on.


Fucking amen! These people don’t realise just how ridiculous they look...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Alright, I think I'm gonna have to say this week's RAW was decent. First, we have a new defending Universal Champion on TV which is nice. Roman Reigns proceeds to address the one plothole that has been going on for a while and gives Finn Balor his rematch for the Universal Title. 

Nice match between Ambrose/Ziggler and a much needed win for Ambrose to remind us that he's back. I guess I wont get tired of seeing Ronda hurt Stephanie so that promo was fine with me. I just find it odd that we are seeing the Bella Twins on TV again. And the main event match between Reigns/Balor was good. Of course Reigns wins so Stroman decides to cash in his briefcase but gets stopped by Rollins and Ambrose. The Shield ends the show dominating Stroman, putting him through the announce table. I can't complain here because I have been tired of seeing Stroman dominate everyone. 

I'm just getting tired of seeing Sasha and Bayley face the Riott Squad weekly. Adding Ember Moon was probably to make it feel fresh but this is getting old. Same thing applies to the Authors of Pain and Titus Worldwide. And I think Elias needs someone to feud with right now.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

USing the shield to get roman over again lol


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM NO
> 
> So I guess Austin and the NWO were awful heels because they got cheered when they were some of the best heels of all time.
> 
> ...


You're factually an idiot. You think your taste/opinion is better than someone else's, who the fuck made a moron like you god over what is right and wrong when it comes to opinion? Oh that's right, NOBODY.

That you think your opinion is better than others makes you an absolute first class moron, get your fucking head out of your ass and stop thinking you're high and mighty. People like what they like and don't need morons like you to try to put them down for what they like. Just like what you like and shut the fuck up about what others appreciate that you don't, thinking you know better. Fucking can't stand morons like you. What is cringe and goofy to you, CLEARLY isn't to others when he's the top seller is it? Get over yourself


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> WHY DO SO MANY OF YOU KEEP WATCHING THIS SHOW IF YOU'RE LEFT DISSATISFIED MONTH IN AND MONTH OUT?


Curiosity and habit.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

To think that just a little over a month ago I was here thinking that maybe they'd have understood and slown down with Roman, and now in the span of two nights they fake Braun cashing in to protect his match with Brock and then have Dean and Seth dismantle Braun just for a cheap Shield pop. Vintage WWE :cole


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rankles75 said:


> Just ignore the negative fucks, these people must hate their lives to constantly be bitching on here...
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking amen! These people don’t realise just how ridiculous they look...


Nah, I’m not losing any sleep over this, I’m just severely disappointed in a company that once upon a time strived to entertain people. If these cookie cutter charisma vacuums on the main roster make you smile, then I’m fucking giddy for you. Unfortunately I started watching in an era where there were actual stars.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ste1592 said:


> To think that just a little over a month ago I was here thinking that maybe they'd have understood and slown down with Roman, and now in the span of two nights they fake Braun cashing in to protect his match with Brock and then have Dean and Seth dismantle Braun just for a cheap Shield pop. Vintage WWE :cole


 Brock was the one who was really protecting us from this shit. Now that he is gone, Roman-mania is going to run wild and commentators are going to over sell everything he does (calling an average match an instant classic after Balor kicks out of the SMP :lmao and constantly going about WILLINGLY giving opportunities etc). 

He was the real Shield of the WWE, expect things to get worse from here :Vince2


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> Every time I come to this section, there seems to be a great level of dissatisfaction with what's being presented. My question is and will always be the same.
> 
> WHY DO SO MANY OF YOU KEEP WATCHING THIS SHOW IF YOU'RE LEFT DISSATISFIED MONTH IN AND MONTH OUT?
> 
> I like to think that most of you are adults and know you don't have to watch. Why subject yourself to a show you hate? A show you've hated for years. A show that hasn't changed in years and is not showing signs that they are changing, why keep watching? If you're upset with a great majority of the show, stop watching. Be an adult and move on.


I keep it on in the background, i may watch a total of one hour out of the three, whatever segments my favorites are in. Whether i watch or not is irrelevant, they just made like 5 billion in TV deals, and the same weirdos you see in the front 2 rows of every PPV with 10,000 dollar seats aint going anywhere.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Brock was the one who was really protecting us from this shit. Now that he is gone, Roman-mania is going to run wild and commetnators are going to over sell everything he does (calling an average match an instant classic after Balor kicks out of the SMP :lmao and constantly going about giving WILLINGLY giving opportunities etc).
> 
> He was the real Shield of the WWE :Vince2


Brock's atrocious title reign wasn't even a shield, it was a plot device to make people so bored of him that they'd at least quietly accept Roman's reign if it meant a defending champion. Hence why I found ridicolous to see Reigns nayseyers wanting him to win the title.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Nah, I’m not losing any sleep over this, I’m just severely disappointed in a company that once upon a time strived to entertain people. If these cookie cutter charisma vacuums on the main roster make you smile, then I’m fucking giddy for you. Unfortunately I started watching in an era where there were actual stars.


So did I, but those days ain’t coming back unfortunately. I can still find things in today’s WWE that I enjoy, I just don’t understand why people who can’t continue to watch something that makes them unhappy, and then clog up these forums with their negativity?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031745682217074688 :braun


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ste1592 said:


> Brock's atrocious title reign wasn't even a shield, it was a plot device to make people so bored of him that they'd at least quietly accept Roman's reign if it meant a defending champion. Hence why I found ridicolous to see Reigns nayseyers wanting him to win the title.


 Well look at where we are now.

No one's there to stop Roman, Braun is a geek and S&D Security's singles time has been reduced because Roman is the singles guy. Wouldn't surprise me to see Seth drop the title soon to Drew because a heel needs to hold a title and Seth will be occupied tagging with Dean or protecting Roman's championship.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun vs. Shield is an interesting element. 

Still think it's a platform for Ambrose to turn though.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rankles75 said:


> So did I, but those days ain’t coming back unfortunately. I can still find things in today’s WWE that I enjoy, I just don’t understand why people who can’t continue to watch something that makes them unhappy, and then clog up these forums with their negativity?


People have been tuning out in droves over the last few years, and they aren’t coming back. I’m one of the last holdovers that continue to hold out for them to do something out of the ordinary or even semi interesting. However, I’m just about done. With Brock seemingly leaving and Roman being the face of the company, what’s left to sports entertain me? Not a whole hell of a lot. 

When the highlights of your 3 hour show were a HHH promo telling me this current version of WWE sucks and a 2 minute flashback of Austin and Booker on a random Smackdown, you have a problem.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

NotGuilty said:


> Well, its official.
> 
> I am not watching this shit show anymore :mj4 I unsubscribed last night and with that raw ending i ain't watching the show anymore either :done


I was giving it a chance tonight. It is just too much. 

I will check something out if it sounds interesting. When I told my wife this evening that how much do you want to bet The Shield helps Roman tonight. She was like "I ain't betting shit because it is so obvious that Raw will end with some gay Shield "fisting". I laughed my ass off.

At least I still have SD and NXT.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I fastforwarded the entire Roman/Balor match. Thank god for DVR. I have no interest in Roman matches unless the crowd is shitting over it. It's the only interesting part of his matches. It took me about 45 minutes to watch this 3 hour episode.

In the opening segment when Roman told Corbin the fans are boooing his dumbass, Corbin should have responded with " That means they are closet fans. Isn't that the excuse you use?"


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Every time I come to this section, there seems to be a great level of dissatisfaction with what's being presented. My question is and will always be the same.
> 
> WHY DO SO MANY OF YOU KEEP WATCHING THIS SHOW IF YOU'RE LEFT DISSATISFIED MONTH IN AND MONTH OUT?
> 
> I like to think that most of you are adults and know you don't have to watch. Why subject yourself to a show you hate? A show you've hated for years. A show that hasn't changed in years and is not showing signs that they are changing, why keep watching? If you're upset with a great majority of the show, stop watching. Be an adult and move on.


It's not like anyone is watching the full 3 hours, Why are you so upset over, other people opinions?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Erik. said:


> Still think it's a platform for Ambrose to turn though.


It would make sense, so I really want to see it.

This is how I would book this:

After helping Seth in his Intercontinental Championship quest and then helping Roman retain the Universal Championship, Dean becomes an embittered person. He realizes he's the only Shield member without a championship and he returned after an eight-month hiatus only to contribute to his stablemates' success, while he doesn't achieve anything for himself. After Survivor Series, Dean turns on The Shield and promises to take everything from his stablemates, because all the gold belongs to him. At Royal Rumble, Dean defeats Seth to win the Intercontinental Championship. Both Dean and Seth then participate in the Royal Rumble match, which Seth wins by last eliminating Dean. Dean and Seth then have a match for both the Intercontinental Championship and the right to face Roman for the Universal Championship at WrestleMania, which ends in a draw. At WrestleMania, Dean defeats Roman and Seth in a triple threat match to become the Universal Champion, thus holding both IC and UC. And just like that, Dean is your Raw top heel.

>


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Well look at where we are now.
> 
> No one's there to stop Roman, Braun is a geek and S&D Security's singles time has been reduced because Roman is the singles guy. Wouldn't surprise me to see Seth drop the title soon to Drew because a heel needs to hold a title and Seth will be occupied tagging with Dean or protecting Roman's championship.


Or we could have Drew beat Roman for the title and save us (or at least me) :yes


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> 3 guys attacking one guy isn't a heel turn lol okay. And idk that crowd seemed to be super into Braun getting that triple power bomb


It wasn't a heel turn here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BAKIWjkPjU

Neither was it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQN0zoeGUsw

You really think roman isn't going to be a "fighting" champion going forward?

Saw this a million miles away. Sad for Seth and Dean. Seth getting himself massively over and Dean rehabbing all that time to be Roman's bitch and still slotted below Seth.

If you find it entertaining good on you.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> It wasn't a heel turn here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BAKIWjkPjU
> 
> Neither was it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQN0zoeGUsw
> 
> ...


Both of those were against heels though. And in the 1st one they were protecting a babyface from getting demolished by a monster heel. This time they attacked the same monster but he is now a beloved babyface who did nothing wrong in this scenario.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Brock missing another scheduled appearance.


In other news: The sun is hot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW could have been a lot better, tbh. Was good to see the Universal Title get defended on TV again & Dean/Ziggler and HHH promo were pretty entertaining. I wasn't that fond of the ending segment, despite loving The Shield. It just felt way too forced for me. They shouldn't have blown their load with the reunion last year.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Give Raw some credit, it actually made me want to watch next weeks episode now to find out what the hell is going on... lol. Despite it being a WTF kind of ending


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ellthom said:


> Give Raw some credit, it actually made me want to watch next weeks episode now to find out what the hell is going on... lol. Despite it being a WTF kind of ending


I doubt we'll see anything fresh, honestly. I'm pretty certain they'll remain as babyfaces. It's not out the ordinary for those three guys to help each other out, despite them doing pretty heelish actions last night.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I doubt we'll see anything fresh, honestly. I'm pretty certain they'll remain as babyfaces. It's not out the ordinary for those three guys to help each other out, despite them doing pretty heelish actions last night.


I mean for the reactions, I do wonder if Shield will be boo'ed for costing Strowman his cash in, will WWE attempt at trying to get Roman over backfire? Just imagine if you replace Braun with Daniel Bryan, the Shield would be boo'ed out of the building the next week? Acting heelish is one thing but costing one of your biggest faces his cash in? It's bad booking for sure, but I am just fascinated by this decision


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ellthom said:


> I mean for the reactions, I do wonder if Shield will be boo'ed for costing Strowman his cash in, will it backfire? I know its an attempt are trying to get Roman over but at the cost of costing one of the most over baby faces on the roster.


They got booed last night as a collective. I think Seth & Dean will be fine, though. People aren't dumb. They can see right through this.

Was still sad to see Seth get some boos, when he's been on such a roll lately.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They got booed last night as a collective. I think Seth & Dean will be fine, though. People aren't dumb. They can see right through this.
> 
> Was still sad to see Seth get some boos, when he's been on such a roll lately.


Very curious if they do come out as a unit next week what their reaction will be. Personally they should all be boo'ed. And thats fault of WWE.

This whole thing is like a car crash I dont wanna turn away from


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ellthom said:


> Very curious if they do come out as a unit next week what their reaction will be. Personally they should all be boo'ed. And thats fault of WWE.
> 
> This whole thing is like a car crash I dont wanna turn away from


I'd doubt it. I think most of the boos just stemmed from the fact the crowd was robbed of the cash-in last night. I'd expect Dean & Seth to get cheers, whilst Roman gets booed. Usual stuff.

I actually like The Shield a lot, but I wasn't a fan of last night at all. I think it's too soon to have them be a group again after last year. I know it was plagued with injuries or whatever, and Roman was out, but still.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

This is what y'all wanted... Yall knew what was coming after Brock's reign ended...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'd doubt it. I think most of the boos just stemmed from the fact the crowd was robbed of the cash-in last night. I'd expect Dean & Seth to get cheers, whilst Roman gets booed. Usual stuff.
> 
> I actually like The Shield a lot, but I wasn't a fan of last night at all. I think it's too soon to have them be a group again after last year. I know it was plagued with injuries or whatever, and Roman was out, but still.


You're probably right but still,_ 'what could be'_. In a well booked world this could create so many grand possibilities but maybe I am giving WWE too much credit to actually do something so bonkers with this move from last night, we'll probably just get same old shit... shame


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I've watched one Raw in like 4 or 5 months. I don't know why you guys torture yourselves like this. =/


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Jedah said:


> I've watched one Raw in like 4 or 5 months. I don't know why you guys torture yourselves like this. =/


This was my first Raw in 4 months too, only because I wanted to see the aftermath of Summerslam, I'll slip away again in a few weeks most likely


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I enjoyed the opening segment, Ambrose' first match in months, Reigns vs Balor and the closing segment with The Shield.

Good stuff, looking forward to next week. That along with the outcomes of some of the SummerSlam matches (Reigns, Charlotte, Ronda and Rollins as champs) has me motivated again. Hopefully they keep it up.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Rollins being a huge babyface right now and on a roll and Ambrose is white hot off his return. So what do they do sacrifice both guys growing into even bigger stars on their own for this endless effort and sacrifice of the whole roster to get Reigns over at all costs.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ronda's segment and the way she asked people to come to the ring is the cringiest shit i've seen all year


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Heel To Face said:


> Rollins being a huge babyface right now and on a roll and Ambrose is white hot off his return. So what do they do sacrifice both guys growing into even bigger stars on their own for this endless effort and sacrifice of the whole roster to get Reigns over at all costs.


What the fuck do you all mean when you say "sacrifice", what is being sacrificed? Ambrose and Rollins helped Reigns their former teammate to beat Braun, they could just go and do the same fucking shit they were doing before that next raw and nothing would change.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After last night, it is set in stone that Braun will go through S&D Security to finally get his hands on Roman. So get ready for it. Seth and Dean will soon be getting those hands and doing the job for :braun Vince screwed the pooch with his never endng quest for Roman cheers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Ronda's segment and the way she asked people to come to the ring is the cringiest shit i've seen all year


Agreed, poor segment overall. They just turned Ronda into a women’s revolution talking bot.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I fell asleep and thankfully because I would have snapped, but did Braun ever officially cash in? If not whatever fuck the shield still, but if he failed his cash in then I’m done watching.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I fell asleep and thankfully because I would have snapped, but did Braun ever officially cash in? If not whatever fuck the shield still, but if he failed his cash in then I’m done watching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They announced that he was cashing in but the bell never rang so he’s still got it.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> RAW could have been a lot better, tbh. Was good to see the Universal Title get defended on TV again & Dean/Ziggler and HHH promo were pretty entertaining. I wasn't that fond of the ending segment, despite loving The Shield. It just felt way too forced for me. They shouldn't have blown their load with the reunion last year.


Honestly, I believe this was their plan for last year before SummerSlam since there were rumours Roman may win the Fatal 4-Way and Seth and Dean just got back together. Then they changed their minds and are doing it this year now. And honestly the Shield's run last year wasn't satisfying for fans anyway so I am okay with this if they play it out correctly because this has a lot of potential.

I am hoping this will all lead to a Shield triple threat for Mania because that would be really cool.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> RAW could have been a lot better, tbh. Was good to see the Universal Title get defended on TV again & Dean/Ziggler and HHH promo were pretty entertaining. I wasn't that fond of the ending segment, despite loving The Shield. It just felt way too forced for me. They shouldn't have blown their load with the reunion last year.


The reunion last year wasn't even a proper one, Roman got sick and Ambrose got injured. 

Don't act like you knew Rollins/Ambrose were going to come out to the Shield music and attire to save Roman.

Didn't feel forced at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It made no sense whatsoever and still doesn't.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> It made no sense whatsoever and still doesn't.


What didn't make sense?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> What didn't make sense?


Yet another Shield reunion in less than a year since the last one.

Good news is the fountain of Shield reunions will be completely dry after this one. Also, great job by WWE to completely ruin a *real* Shield reunion in a few years from now that could've been awesome if they hadn't reunited twice in the last calendar year. Well done.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Yet another Shield reunion in less than a year since the last one.


The Shield guys have always have each other's back so it is not far fetched for Ambrose and Rollins to come out to Reigns aid when he is about to be cashed in after having a grueling match with Balor. Braun even attacked Reigns before cashing in to gain even more of an upper hand.

As far as other things, their previous reunion was unfortunately cut short due to Ambrose getting injured and now that Steph very much told Kurt to go and setup Corbin as the GM, having the Shield to counteract that power shift could prove interesting.

And of course there is the potential Ambrose heel turn, what with his new look and demeanor. It is more impectful for Ambrose to turn on the Shield than doing it on just Rollins even if he ends up feuding with just Rollins later.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> The Shield guys have always have each other's back so it is not far fetched for Ambrose and Rollins to come out to Reigns aid when he is about to be cashed in after having a grueling match with Balor. Braun even attacked Reigns before cashing in to gain even more of an upper hand.
> 
> As far as other things, their previous reunion was unfortunately cut short due to Ambrose getting injured and now that Steph very much told Kurt to go and setup Corbin as the GM, having the Shield to counteract that power shift could prove interesting.
> 
> And of course there is the potential Ambrose heel turn, what with his new look and demeanor. It is more impectful for Ambrose to turn on the Shield than doing it on just Rollins even if he ends up feuding with just Rollins later.


The Shield reunion less than a year ago didn't just get cut short due to Ambrose's injury but also because Reigns got sick.

Ambrose turning heel on Rollins would be much more effective if the goal is to actually get Ambrose booed. If he turns on Reigns, he'll get cheered because it's Reigns. Turning on Seth is the best bet they have to get Ambrose booed.

But of course. Give that to Reigns, too. And then his fans wonder why everyone can't stand him and his cancerous booking. Everything given to Reigns and STILL can't get over as much as his little sidekicks.

It's adorable, really. The fact that Vince can't and will never get what he wants with Reigns warms my heart to no end.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice matches between Dean and Dolph and Roman and Finn.
The rest is skippable IMO.
Dean and Seth are Roman's bodyguards again just because the company can't give up on Roman and turn him heel. :cornettefu
They fucked up the first segment of Ronda as champion with that bullshit.
They should have focus on the next opponent for Ronda's championship instead of making this bullshit up.
We all know Ronda really cares about this business there's no need to repeat it every two weeks with awful segments.


EDIT:
Amazing how they ruined the possible storyline between Dean and Seth btw.
Dean's heel turn seemed so damn near instead these fuckers proved they don't want to turn him heel now they want to use him and Seth to put Reigns over.
Also amazing how The Shield went from great group who had a reason to exist to three guys who gets the band back together when Roman needs it.
They have been able to ruin the group.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm not mad because The Shield reunited last night, but I'm sick of how they booked The Shield's interactions in the last two years.

Two years ago at Battleground, Dean, Seth and Roman fought for the WWE Championship. Seth and Roman were drafted to Raw and continued to feud until HHH turned on Seth during that Universal Championship fatal four-way match in August.

In September, Seth and Roman became allies just because Seth started to hate HHH, so apparently Roman didn't give a fuck that Seth betrayed him in 2014, acted like a douche for two years and pinned him during that fatal four-way match with help from HHH. Roman looked like an idiot for trusting Seth and teaming up with him.

In November, The Shield reunited to triple powerbomb AJ Styles at Survivor Series.

In 2017, Seth inserted himself in Dean's feud with The Bar with no reason. They ultimately reunited in August.

In October, Dean and Seth decided to reunite with Roman because of... The Miz and The Bar! Then Roman got ill and Dean got injured.

What a waste.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> I'm not necessarily mad because The Shield reunited last night, but I'm really sick of how they booked The Shield's interactions in the last two years.
> 
> Two years ago at Battleground, Dean, Seth and Roman fought for the WWE Championship. Seth and Roman were drafted to Raw and continued to feud until HHH turned on Seth during that Universal Championship fatal four-way match in August.
> 
> ...


I agree with the meaning behind your message but Seth inserted himself in the feud between Dean and Miz.
Miz talked shit about Seth because he lost at Great Balls Of Fire so Seth went to beat Miz up while Dean was in the ring alone against Miz and his goons.
They started from that.

BTW, I like the Constable character but I hope this promotion to General Manager will not lead to Corbin vs Angle.
That match would be a trainwreck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I agree with the meaning behind your message but Seth inserted himself in the feud between Dean and Miz.
> Miz talked shit about Seth because he lost at Great Balls Of Fire so Seth went to beat Miz up while Dean was in the ring alone against Miz and his goons.
> They started from that.


It was so random that I couldn't even remember that. :lol Stupid way to reunite them, The Miz and The Bar weren't some serious threats and looked like some geeks imo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> The Shield reunion less than a year ago didn't just get cut short due to Ambrose's injury but also because Reigns got sick.
> 
> Ambrose turning heel on Rollins would be much more effective if the goal is to actually get Ambrose booed. If he turns on Reigns, he'll get cheered because it's Reigns. Turning on Seth is the best bet they have to get Ambrose booed.
> 
> ...


:Vince2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

When was the last time the Raw thread got about 1200 posts? Like it or not the ending has gotten people talking.
Heck they got me interested for next week, even if the rest of the show sucked. Probably the 1st time I'll stream a Raw live since, damn, last year?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean vs. Dolph and the main event were fine. I didn't see it live, just checked YouTube to see what else happened: Axel vs. Wilder, Dallas vs. Dawson, AOP vs. TW, Elias vs. Hawkins, Ember/Bayley/Sasha vs. Riott Squad, Corbin vs. Lashley and more Ronda/Steph. :maury


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

I feel bad for you fans of Seth & Dean. Time to be a sidekick again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Can we stop booking Riott Squad vs Sasha & Bayley already?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> I feel bad for you fans of Seth & Dean. Time to be a sidekick again.


:Rollins2:deanfpalm


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Agreed, poor segment overall. They just turned Ronda into a women’s revolution talking bot.


It seems very belittling and the way Steph said "Ronda plans on breaking all your arms".. well tbh, that's true ain't it? She's there to compete, that's what she's supposed to do.. it's not like Steph was lying. I hated the whole segment. I'd have had Alexa simply attack her from behind and kick her ass.

I mean Lesnar squashed Cena at SummerSlam, but ended up having a competitive match with him a month later at NOC, should have done the same with Alexa by having Alex become more aggressive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> I feel bad for you fans of Seth & Dean. Time to be a sidekick again.


And to a guy they're more over than. :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So I hear The Shield are back for another merch run :sleep

Roman and The Lackeys running Raw should be interesting :reigns2


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

On another note, some props for the 6-woman tag match between Sasha/Bayley/Ember vs Riotts. Quite the entertaining the match.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Why can´t they let Ambrose and Rollins do their things alone?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> On another note, some props for the 6-woman tag match between Sasha/Bayley/Ember vs Riotts. Quite the entertaining the match.


It helps that they are booked like equals, 6 women matches can be fun when booked like that, unlike in SD, where the faces basically run over the heels with barely any opposition. I did lol'd at Sarah being out of position for Ember's dive, she looked like an idiot in that spot.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> It helps that they are booked like equals, 6 women matches can be fun when booked like that, unlike in SD, where the faces basically run over the heels with barely any opposition. I did lol'd at Sarah being out of position for Ember's dive, she looked like an idiot in that spot.


yup :lmao she was out of position the entire time :lmao

I don't know if it was planned or not to show that Ember can dive that far, but if it was, it was stupid and unnecessary. But the match was actually quite good. 

Hopefully though that's the last of these 6, that was the best match of these 6 combo I've seen, I hope they can find them something else to do. Where's Nia? 
I'd like an Ember vs Nia feud to start building Ember up and I'm sure she can get a good match from her.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> It's adorable, really. The fact that Vince can't and will never get what he wants with Reigns warms my heart to no end.


That's something you have to say to feel better honestly, you all know Vince doesn't give a fuck, Reigns on top, he is making money, you are the one suffering and no the opposite.

Not saying it as Reigns fan or to defend Vince and WWE, but the sad part in this line are you, and you miserable and not-ending crying, that's heart warming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> That's something you have to say to feel better honestly, you all know Vince doesn't give a fuck, Reigns on top, you are the one suffering and no the opposite.


If Vince didn't give a fuck, he would stop trying to get Reigns cheered.

Next.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> If Vince didn't give a fuck, he would stop trying to get Reigns cheered.
> 
> Next.


What is actually in your head?

"Vince wants Roman to get cheered, he is obviously losing his head for it, he can't sleep over his billionary fortune thinking about it, he is going to die of a fucking heart attack thinking about it, we smarks are the people ruining Vince Mcmahon life by booing Roman, we are such villains of this word, wuahahaha"


:duck :duck
I wouldn't believe if I didn't see it, there is a reason nobody take you people seriously anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> What is actually in your head?
> 
> "Vince wants Roman to get cheered, he is obviously losing his head for it, he can't sleep over his billionary fortune thinking about it, he is going to die of a fucking heart attack thinking about it, we smarks are the people ruining Vince Mcmahon life by booing Roman, we are such villains of this word, wuahahaha"
> 
> ...


Just as I thought, no answer to my question.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Just as I thought, no answer to my question.


This message is hidden because Soul Rex is on your ignore list.

:jericho2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> This message is hidden because Soul Rex is on your ignore list.
> 
> :jericho2


A-C-P is a smart man.

:fact


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> :duck :duck
> I wouldn't believe if I didn't see it, there is a reason nobody take you people seriously anymore.


Vince is so past caring about smarks' opinion that he uses other faces to avoid his usual reactions. Not bad :aryha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It's been a while since a Raw live thread garnered more than 1000 replies.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

What an amazing finish to the episode. :zayn3 I love it whenever a RAW episode right after a PPV delivers.

Already excited for the next episode which is weird for me to say as it's been a while since I have felt this way.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just watched the youtube clip....comes across veryyyyy heelish. I don't care what Cole is saying. Two guys....who have both held the briefcase....now are against it being cashed in? They're chickenshit heels now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't fucking believe it....they've managed to fuck up Dean's return already.


I'm guessing the trio are heels now after that pussy shit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is exactly why I said earlier The Shield thing didn't make any sense.

If they're going to be heels from here on out, that's one thing. But if they're just going to stay face, which they will, last night was nothing more than another pathetic crutch. This is so stupid. :lmao Rollins' body language and facial expressions during that segment said it all for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A true FOTC would not need to be propped up by guys more over than he. The state of the FOTC. :heston


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Only saw two things, that godawful HHH promo where he droned on for I don't know how long, taking way too long to get to the point and ultimately saying nothing other than the poor excuse as for why the "end of an era" match wasn't the last match. Made me stop watching (I missed everything upto that point) and the main event. The main event was pretty good. I don't really care much for the Shield or this reunion but the crowd seemed to love it. Loved the match too. Roman being very dominant, over powering Balor all match but doing very well to make Balor look good too. Balor's comebacks were awesome and had some emotion in them rather then the usual mechanical comeback that every face does.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> The main event was pretty good. I don't really care much for the Shield or this reunion but the crowd seemed to love it. Loved the match too. Roman being very dominant, over powering Balor all match but doing very well to make Balor look good too. Balor's comebacks were awesome and had some emotion in them rather then the usual mechanical comeback that every face does.


It was a very good match indeed. Reigns and Balor mesh very well together (their very first match on RAW two years ago was good as well) and I love it when Reigns plays it heelish being aggressive and dominant against smaller opponents like Balor.

Good stuff.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032005632293916672


^


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*RAW WAS LIT :woo*


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

So what is the new era ? The marks have made it to the ring era ?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Just as I thought, no answer to my question.


You didn't make a question to answer.



ste1592 said:


> Vince is so past caring about smarks' opinion that he uses other faces to avoid his usual reactions. Not bad :aryha


Roman will main event every wrestlemania and win every single title (which he actually already did) but you woull still hanging on the idea that Vince gives a fuck about your opiinion.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> Roman will main event every wrestlemania and win every single title (which he actually already did) but you woull still hanging on the idea that Vince gives a fuck about your opiinion.


And again, if he didn't give a fuck, he wouldn't sacrifice 3 of his most over faces to protect him from the backlash. Strowman particularly, he's there challenging the laws of logic with bullshit statements like "I'm not a coward, I'm just a guy who tells you in advance that he's going to rape your ass only when you've been through a gruesome match" just for the sake of keeping an entire crowd on the edge of a possible cash-in and therefore hopeful. 

If he didn't gave a fuck, Roman would have won that freaking title 4 years ago in the main event of Wrestlemania, or at worst at this year's Mania. The fact that they kept stalling and stalling until people were so bored of Lesnar it's all the indication you need.

Long story short, while he definitely doesn't care about what I like or dislike (which of course I have to agree with you on), he surely cares enough about my opinion ruining his show to try and prevent that from happening.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth's body language was interesting. He seemed like he didn't want to do it. Dean and Roman on the other hand seemed excited. Dean looked more excited denying Braun than he did helping Seth at Summerslam. Maybe that's the plan? Ambrose was on board with denying Braun but Seth wasn't? At the very least Dean or Roman will be a heel because of what happened on RAW.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That's the most fun I've had watching RAW in a while!

Only downside was that pointless Triple H promo and the B-Team quickly becoming lame. Other than that, really fun show. The ending was out of this world with how excited the crowd was too.

9/10


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

ste1592 said:


> And again, if he didn't give a fuck, he wouldn't sacrifice 3 of his most over faces to protect him from the backlash. Strowman particularly, he's there challenging the laws of logic with bullshit statements like "I'm not a coward, I'm just a guy who tells you in advance that he's going to rape your ass only when you've been through a gruesome match" just for the sake of keeping an entire crowd on the edge of a possible cash-in and therefore hopeful.


Your argument is weak as fuck, and you all have the same argument, stop it.

Vince doesn't have to "sacrifice" anything, he will book his show according to what he believes is convenient, convenient doesn't translate to "I am desesperate for this" or even "I really want this".

"Sacrifice" Is a dumb exagerated world you use for everything that translates a convenient moment for Roman Reigns.



> If he didn't gave a fuck, Roman would have won that freaking title 4 years ago in the main event of Wrestlemania, or at worst at this year's Mania. The fact that they kept stalling and stalling until people were so bored of Lesnar it's all the indication you need.



LMAO that's your argument? Roman didn't get the title from Lesnar because Lesnar was valued more, simple as that, that shit indicates nothing, Roman beat the Undertaker cleanly, came the next night like an smug fucker who said only one word and dropped the mic to an hostile crowd.

You think Vince didn't knew Roman Reigns would get one of the most hostile crowds ever after "retiring" a legend like Undertaker? He fucking knew, he didn't give a shit. Roman didn't take the title from Lesnar because Vince had a harder one on Lesnar than Roman himself, so he would never let him lose it cleanly.

Roman "getting" booed didn't prevent him from winning every single title and royal rumble, or beating two legends like HHH and Taker in the WM main event, so why him not beating Lesnar for the title indicates you that it did? It doesn't make fucking sense, it would mean that Vince only cares about the boos if it is Brock Lesnar.



> story short, while he definitely doesn't care about what I like or dislike (which of course I have to agree with you on), he surely cares enough about my opinion ruining his show to try and prevent that from happening.


Vince is ruining his show for you, that's what you believe, no... That's what you want to believe, every single thing Vince does that relates Roman, for good or for bad, it will get turned into a conspiracy theory, it really doesn't matter what it is, everything is "to desesperately get Roman over", that's why you are all getting crazy and miserable.

Stop it, stop exagerating everything, Vince doesn't give a shit, is the truth.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I still can't get over how retarded this whole thing is....Rollins and Strowman are white hot (add in Ambrose as well after his return) and they turn them all against each other for Reigns! 

Just reminds me why I don't watch anymore and only watched SS because I fancied some glitz and glamour wrestling (I really enjoyed it too) so I watched a large portion of RAW and found myself predictably rolling my eyes at the end

looks like I will be switching off for a long time again unless I see on here something interesting has happened (doubtful)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Era, Same Sierra. Hotel. India. Tango. :draper2


----------

